# nfl draft offer - free superfan



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont know if this has been discussed yet or not so here ya go.

new customers who sign up between april 11 and april 29 and sign up for sunday ticket by may 9th get superfan free. existing customers (apparently only those who have recieved this offer via email) who sign up for sunday ticket from april 26-29th can get this offer as well. so hd customers check your email cause this is your chance!

i have been told that csr's can not give superfan credits so dont call them and to try get this for free.

thats all the details i know about this for now.


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

What about those of us who signed up for SF back in February? heh


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

might be SOL. dont know for sure


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone have the text of the email?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i sell directv for a retailer. i cant give the link to our sales help page but here is a cut and paste of the information.





NFL Draft Offer – Free SuperFan

Offer:


* Get NFL SuperFan package FREE — a $99 value!

Price/Credit:


* $99 value.

Dates:


* Varies. See eligibility (below).

Eligibility:


* Existing customers:
o Only available to customers who received offer by e-mail and add NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird Apr 26-29, 2007.

* New customers:
o Get a DIRECTV System Apr 11-29, 2007 and add NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird by May 9, 2007.

Commitment:


* Not Applicable.

Service Requirements:


* Subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird.

Additional Equipment:


* Not Applicable.

Payment Options:


* Not Applicable.

Channels:


* Not Applicable.


Notes:

* If eligible, free SuperFan package will be added to account automatically, after May 9, 2007.
* CSRs: Do not apply credit for SuperFan. Do not attempt to add free SuperFan.

What is NFL SuperFan package?

* It complements NFL Sunday Ticket with enhanced features:
o High Definition: Over 110 games in HD. (HD equipment required.)
o Red Zone Channel: The best plays as they happen, all on one channel.
o Game Mix: Up to 8 games at once on a single TV screen.
o Short Cuts: Commercial-free game replays, showing every play in 30 minutes or less.
* Visit DIRECTV.com for more details as we get closer to the start of the NFL season.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

Have the e-mails already gone out? When are they being sent? To whom?


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just called CS to inquire about Superfan and she told me that my account will automatically receive the Superfan package for free. She said to watch for the email, but that it will be automatically added to my account on May 9th. I have Total Choice Premier (or whatever its called these days, the one with all movie channels and the sports pack included) and an HR20. I have had Sunday ticket for 3 years but never had superfan before. I am an "Alist" customer and all that jazz. Not sure if this provides any cluses as to who is elligible, but I'm stoked that I get Superfan for free! Hope she wasn't pulling my chain.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I just called CS to inquire about Superfan and she told me that my account will automatically receive the Superfan package for free. She said to watch for the email, but that it will be automatically added to my account on May 9th. I have Total Choice Premier (or whatever its called these days, the one with all movie channels and the sports pack included) and an HR20. I have had Sunday ticket for 3 years but never had superfan before. I am an "Alist" customer and all that jazz. Not sure if this provides any cluses as to who is elligible, but I'm stoked that I get Superfan for free! Hope she wasn't pulling my chain.


i highly doubt you wll get that offer unless you got the email


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

naijai said:


> i highly doubt you wll get that offer unless you got the email


She said that I was on the list to receive said email. Thats what I was trying to communicate. She said I should be expecting the email and that it will automatically be reflected on my account after May 9.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

heavyobjects said:


> Have the e-mails already gone out? When are they being sent? To whom?


 Anyone know?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just called D* and glad I did as they show me not having the ST. The reason I believe is when I upgraded to the new dish and hr 20 they had to cancel my old programing package and give me the new one and I think the guy didn't add in the ST piece even though I told him to. I suggest anyone who has upgraded recently to call to make sure they have ST on your account so that you get this offer. I have had ST for 11 years. 

Thanks to the OP on this.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

As a new SUB coming to D* for MLB. I would get the NFL if I got Superfan for free. I'm not paying $99 for it though. How can I get in on this deal??


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone received this e-mail yet?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

there is a good chance the emails have not gone out yet. this information just came out two days ago on the 11th. calling a CSR might let you know if you are eligible for this. but if for some reason you are not i dont think there is anything the CSR can do about it.

also if you read the note at the bottom of the post where i cut and pasted this information it says those who are eligible will automatically have it added to their account after may 9th. i am sure a CSR can let you know if you are eligible


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> i am sure a CSR can let you know if you are eligible


The one I talked with did not know and would not say anything but "we have no additional information on this."

That's a pretty bum deal if D* arbitrarily decides who will be "eligible" for a promotion and who won't without posting eligibility requirements. Is that legal?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

heavyobjects said:


> The one I talked with did not know and would not say anything but "we have no additional information on this."
> That's a pretty bum deal if D* arbitrarily decides who will be "eligible" for a promotion and who won't without posting eligibility requirements. Is that legal?


Sure it is, just like when upgrading equipment, some folks pay full price, some get it free, and others pay everything in between.

If the eligibility requirements are based on payment record, length of time as a customer, or amount spent with D* over the last year, you couldn't go back and change any of that anyway.

To be in line for special deals, subscribe to a large package and never pay late. Paying electronically/automatically may be a help, also.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Sure it is, just like when upgrading equipment, some folks pay full price, some get it free, and others pay everything in between.
> 
> If the eligibility requirements are based on payment record, length of time as a customer, or amount spent with D* over the last year, you couldn't go back and change any of that anyway.
> 
> To be in line for special deals, subscribe to a large package and never pay late. Paying electronically/automatically may be a help, also.


I just called and the CSR said I need to wait for the e-mail. Offer goes through 4/29.
I hope I get the e-mail. Any idea if the e-mail has a special code or offer number?

She didn't seem to know if I would be getting the e-mail or not.
Frankly, I like Sunday Ticket but $99 extra for SF is a ripoff. Last year I got SF for free and if I can't get it for free this year I may drop NFLST. With Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, NFL game of the week, and more HD on CBS -- I really can't justify the price for the ticket unless the HD games are included.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Sure it is, just like when upgrading equipment, some folks pay full price, some get it free, and others pay everything in between.
> 
> If the eligibility requirements are based on payment record, length of time as a customer, or amount spent with D* over the last year, you couldn't go back and change any of that anyway.
> 
> To be in line for special deals, subscribe to a large package and never pay late. Paying electronically/automatically may be a help, also.


Well the fact is, they know the eligibility requirements, and they aren't telling anyone. And they are presenting it as a completely random opportunity. The way they have set this promotion up is like a $99 sweepstakes. This isn't a case of "chatting up a CSR" and getting some free stuff. This is an OFFICIAL D* promotion. And as such, they would be bound by federal law:

"Federal and state laws prohibit private parties from running lotteries. A lottery is generally defined as a promotion that includes the three elements of (1) a prize (2) that is awarded on the basis of chance (3) to someone who was required to pay consideration. Exactly what constitutes consideration varies by state." _(credit to DMNews)_

I would have no issue with this as long as they posted the eligibility requirements for all of their paying customers to see.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

briang5000 said:


> I just called and the CSR said I need to wait for the e-mail. Offer goes through 4/29.
> I hope I get the e-mail. Any idea if the e-mail has a special code or offer number?
> 
> She didn't seem to know if I would be getting the e-mail or not.
> Frankly, I like Sunday Ticket but $99 extra for SF is a ripoff. Last year I got SF for free and if I can't get it for free this year I may drop NFLST. With Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, NFL game of the week, and more HD on CBS -- I really can't justify the price for the ticket unless the HD games are included.


I agree wholeheartedly and am in the same boat. I will NOT renew Sunday Ticket unless Superfan is included for free (and might not even then). I have an H20 and I cannot even use the Active Features of Superfan - I'm only in it for the HD games. They haven't lived up to their bargain (not delivered what I was promised with the H20) and I'm fed up with them.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

heavyobjects said:


> Well the fact is, they know the eligibility requirements, and they aren't telling anyone. And they are presenting it as a completely random opportunity. The way they have set this promotion up is like a $99 sweepstakes. This isn't a case of "chatting up a CSR" and getting some free stuff. This is an OFFICIAL D* promotion. And as such, they would be bound by federal law:
> "Federal and state laws prohibit private parties from running lotteries. A lottery is generally defined as a promotion that includes the three elements of (1) a prize (2) that is awarded on the basis of chance (3) to someone who was required to pay consideration. Exactly what constitutes consideration varies by state." _(credit to DMNews)_
> I would have no issue with this as long as they posted the eligibility requirements for all of their paying customers to see.


I did not realize they are "presenting" it at all. Where is the advertising that indicates it is some sort of contest? I haven't seen it yet.

Ever since I have been on these forums, I have read of some customers receiving special offers when others do not. Standard procedure for D*.

Is there some reason you are assuming you will not get the offer? I'm betting every subscriber from last year who pays on time will get it.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

briang5000 said:


> I just called and the CSR said I need to wait for the e-mail. Offer goes through 4/29.
> I hope I get the e-mail. Any idea if the e-mail has a special code or offer number?
> 
> She didn't seem to know if I would be getting the e-mail or not.
> Frankly, I like Sunday Ticket but $99 extra for SF is a ripoff. Last year I got SF for free and if I can't get it for free this year I may drop NFLST. With Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, NFL game of the week, and more HD on CBS -- I really can't justify the price for the ticket unless the HD games are included.


I agree 100% with you and if I don't get it for free than I cancel ST. The SD games are unwatchable and I am not paying an extra 99.00 on top of the 229.00 or whatever price it is this year. I guess the question to them is do you want my 229.00 or do you want nothing your choice.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

yes i agree. i am sure its not random. there are eligibility requirements i am sure. just because we are not sure what they are doesnt meant they dont exist. we all have a little time still. lets wait and see if we get the email. i would imagine any account in good standing would be eligible. would hope so anyway


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

I better get that email.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

and hopefully everyones email address is registered with directv-----if its not i would do it asap


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hambonewd said:


> and hopefully everyones email address is registered with directv-----if its not i would do it asap


YUP I found out today they did not have mine


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I love that during the NFL season I get an email from them every Thursday or so with the Sunday Ticket schedule and what games are in HD. I print it out every week.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I just checked and you can't even order SF for Sunday Ticket yet. Well, not online anyway.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just called again as they did not resolve my problem this AM as they never added the ST back in. I ended up getting ST for 209.00 and the SF for free that will be posted on May 9th. I do have them scheduled for a call on that day to confirm.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I just called D* and glad I did as they show me not having the ST. The reason I believe is when I upgraded to the new dish and hr 20 they had to cancel my old programing package and give me the new one and I think the guy didn't add in the ST piece even though I told him to. I suggest anyone who has upgraded recently to call to make sure they have ST on your account so that you get this offer. I have had ST for 11 years.
> 
> Thanks to the OP on this.


Yep I just looked at my online bill. 2 months ago it has NFL ST & SF on my bill for $0.00. I then upgraded to an HR20 and last month's bill makes no mention of NFL ST or SF. When I tried adding the early bird special online it gave me an error message that I cant add SF without ST Funny thing is there is no option to add SF only ST. So I basically cant add ST right now. Oh well I guess there's a few fishy things going on so Ill just wait. I have until July 31 to renew early bird special.

How did you get it for $209 and free SF?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

heavyobjects said:


> The one I talked with did not know and would not say anything but "we have no additional information on this."
> 
> That's a pretty bum deal if D* arbitrarily decides who will be "eligible" for a promotion and who won't without posting eligibility requirements. Is that legal?





shadyridr said:


> Yep I just looked at my online bill. 2 months ago it has NFL ST & SF on my bill for $0.00. I then upgraded to an HR20 and last month's bill makes no mention of NFL ST or SF. When I tried adding the early bird special online it gave me an error message that I cant add SF without ST Funny thing is there is no option to add SF only ST. So I basically cant add ST right now. Oh well I guess there's a few fishy things going on so Ill just wait. I have until July 31 to renew early bird special.
> 
> How did you get it for $209 and free SF?


yes but i would sign up between april 26-29 for the best chance to get SF for free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

shadyridr said:


> Yep I just looked at my online bill. 2 months ago it has NFL ST & SF on my bill for $0.00. I then upgraded to an HR20 and last month's bill makes no mention of NFL ST or SF. When I tried adding the early bird special online it gave me an error message that I cant add SF without ST Funny thing is there is no option to add SF only ST. So I basically cant add ST right now. Oh well I guess there's a few fishy things going on so Ill just wait. I have until July 31 to renew early bird special.
> 
> How did you get it for $209 and free SF?


I called and asked with no problems at all. However I will be calling on May 9th to make sure my SF is free I don't trust any of these CSR's


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

They had an offer similar to this one last year. IIRC, the offer was intended to entice customers who were not NFLST subscribers to sign up. If you already had NFLST, your were not eligible. In my case, I had them cancel and then re-signed up during the window period, making me eligible for the new offer (they even credited me the difference between my early bird renewal price and the cost of signing up as a new subscriber).

Looks to me that this is the same thing they are attempting this year: 
"Existing customers: o Only available to customers who received offer by e-mail and add NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird Apr 26-29, 2007."​
Looks like they are also trying to prevent workarounds like the one I used:
"* If eligible, free SuperFan package will be added to account automatically, after May 9, 2007.
* CSRs: Do not apply credit for SuperFan. Do not attempt to add free SuperFan."​
Bottom line: If you already subscribe to NFLST, don't count on getting free SF as a result of this offer.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Well this got me to looking and my NFLST auto renewal has also disappeared from my programming. I too recently bought an HR-20 and changed over to one of the new programming packages (Plus HD).

So I called and spoke to Fred in Montana. He was a nice enough guy. He asked if there was a promo code for this (ala DVR4ME) and I said no.

He too showed no record of my auto renewal and thought it had somehow slipped through the cracks when I upgraded my equipment and changed my programming package.

I confirmed that they had my correct email address. He put me on hold a couple of time while he checked on it. Finally he said he "hoped" I would get the email and that he could add my NFLST back on but he recommended that I wait until the 26th as specified in the offer. He said to call back then...whether I had received the email or not...and add NFLST ask about the free SF offer again at that time. Since I am a n "A-List" subscriber (A-List status and three bucks will get you a Starbucks Latte) he thought I would be able to get the offer whether I had received the email or not.

So we'll see. I really need my NFLST to see my Cleveland Browns, but after they stonewalled me as far as any sweeteners when I bought my HR-20 I may just dump the whole package if I can't get them to throw in SF for a longtime, loyal, high paying subscriber.

I'll let you know in two weeks.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven't changed my programming (though I have activated some new receivers in the last few months), but I just noticed that there's no NFLST AutoRenewal for my programming either. Do we know that it should say that on the "My Programming" page on the DTV website? I guess I should call as well - or should I wait until the 26th?


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

We haven't changed anything in months. The last thing we did was swap an R15 in January that was on the account. ST showed up on last months bill but isn't on this months bill. I'm going to keep an eye on it, but hopefully it will reappear (and hopefully we'll be one to get free SF cause we're certainly not paying for SF).


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

aphoward said:


> What about those of us who signed up for SF back in February? heh


How about those of us with Auto Renewel?


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I paid my first $20.83 on auto renewal 11-monthly payment on April 1st with autopay. The website does not have a selection for superfan yet.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

mluntz said:


> How about those of us with Auto Renewel?


I would make sure you are on auto renewal as there seems to be many that are not.


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

I talked to a D* rep a couple days ago and I am setup for auto renewal, but she could not guarantee I was getting a email before NFL draft weekend. If us existing NFL package customers do not all get this email I am sure they will be getting plenty of calls from customers giving them a ear full including myself if I do not get the email. Has anyone received the email yet?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have not received the email and will call them next Thursday to verify everything. What a pain in the ass this is.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was just surfing around the ESPN NFL pages, and one of the rotating top banner ads is for free superfan if you sign up for ST now. When you click on the ad, it takes you to the ST site, but doesn't mention the free SF.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i use firefox with ad block. i never wouldve seen that banner.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

So has anyone actually received this mysterious email?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

HarleyD said:


> So has anyone actually received this mysterious email?


Nothing yet


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have not received any e-mail yet. I've almost decided not to do Sunday Ticket this year. Might just take the money and put it in stocks instead.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

I called DirecTV about the ad on ESPN.com. No one in their departments, including customer retention, even knew about it. When they finally got to view it themselves, they tried to convince me that the offer was meant for new customers or for customers who receive the special e-mail. The ad contained no such eligibility requirements, even in the "Legal" text/fine print. It sounds like they have and will have a mess on their hands.

I copied the ad, and sent it to them.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Since CBS has announced that they will double their coverage of NFL games,
and I am a AFC fan, I just may drop my Sunday ticket/SF package...the cost
is getting too high...I wonder how D* will be able to handle the bandwidth problem?
Will they force MPEG4 upgrades? or drop even more channels for coverage?
http://www.tvpredictions.com/cbshd042307.htm


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

heavyobjects said:


> I called DirecTV about the ad on ESPN.com. No one in their departments, including customer retention, even knew about it. When they finally got to view it themselves, they tried to convince me that the offer was meant for new customers or for customers who receive the special e-mail. The ad contained no such eligibility requirements, even in the "Legal" text/fine print. It sounds like they have and will have a mess on their hands.
> 
> I copied the ad, and sent it to them.


I did see one of the ESPN ads with a little tiny rollover called "Legal" and it did say it was for new customers only, but the OP on this thread referred to an email that sounded like it was going to existing subscribers.

I agree though. This is going to be a mess for them.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> I did see one of the ESPN ads with a little tiny rollover called "Legal" and it did say it was for new customers only, but the OP on this thread referred to an email that sounded like it was going to existing subscribers.
> 
> I agree though. This is going to be a mess for them.


No to be disagreeable, but the text of the legal was:

"Interactive DIRECTV receiver D10 or later required for certain features. Acutal number of games varies by market. HD equipment and programming required. NFL, the NFL Shield Design, NFL SUNDAY TICKET and its respective logos are registerd trademarks of the National Football League and its affiliates. (Copyright)2007 DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are property of respective owners."

Nothing else.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually I was mistaken in that the ad I saw was on Sports Illustrated's web site, not ESPN. So I was mistaken about that.

That ad does say "New Customers only." as the very first words of the legal disclaimer though followed by pretty much exactly the same text you cited.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Is there a link to this ESPN ad or has it been taken down?


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

shendley said:


> Is there a link to this ESPN ad or has it been taken down?


It's one of the banner ads at the top of the page. They seem to have a pool of about half a dozen and the one you get is kind of random.

I went to the NFL home page on ESPN and just started clicking on the different stories then back to the home page. Eventually it will show up by the luck fo the draw. It's there right now. I got it come up on the top of the Alan Faneca story this time.

It's in Flash though and I can't link directly to it.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

naijai said:


> i highly doubt you wll get that offer unless you got the email


Your so wrong. I have been a ST sub since day one. Since they started offering SF, I have gotten it for free. A list, 12+ year subscriber, there a perks. Just gotta ask....

Alan


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have an installation for the HD equipment scheduled for this Sunday (April 29). And I am a Sunday Ticket subscriber from last year. 

So, if I am reading this right, my Sunday Ticket account will essentially be cancelled when I upgrade to HD programming on Sunday, correct? So, will I then be able to order the Sunday Ticket on Sunday afternoon after the install and get the SuperFan for free, since it will be in the April 26-29 window?


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, now today the ESPN ad has added the 'New Customers only' caveat to the legal disclaimer on the banner ad.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Well like I said before I either get it for free or I drop ST altogether it is their choice. I supposedly already have it for free but we all know how that goes. I have had ST for going on 11 years but find it is not what it used to be with all the other games on free tv however there are times that I really am glad I have just because our local stations pick up a different game than I want to watch.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

So is everyone waiting until April 26th to call and ask about superfan? I figured I'd call and ask about why I no longer have an automatic renewal notice for NFLST on my bill and go from there.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

well today tuesday april 24 2007, i just saw a commerical on directv saying that if you order sunday ticket today you get superfan for FREE!!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

celticpride said:


> well today tuesday april 24 2007, i just saw a commerical on directv saying that if you order sunday ticket today you get superfan for FREE!!


...and the full page ad on the inside cover of ESPN Magazine.

The CSR I spoke with last night (about an equipment order) offered the same dates referenced earlier 4/26 to 4/29 and also said to call back on May 9th if the free NFLST-SF is not on the account by then.

Not like I'd put much stock on a single (or a gaggle) CSR's information.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

morgantown said:


> ...and the full page ad on the inside cover of ESPN Magazine.
> 
> The CSR I spoke with last night (about an equipment order) offered the same dates referenced earlier 4/26 to 4/29 and also said to call back on May 9th if the free NFLST-SF is not on the account by then.
> 
> Not like I'd put much stock on a single (or a gaggle) CSR's information.


ST was not on my account and I have been a ST sub since 1998. I called and asked csr about the draft thing or whatever its called and she said she added it and I am getting SF for free.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

I called this morning told them about the ads on TV and ESPN the magazine and they could not add the Superfan for free because it was only for customers who signed up for NFL sunday ticket during this current special, they said nothing about this being for new customers only. The promotion did exist. However, they transferred me to retention. *They looked into it and told me that for customers who signed up during the early bird special (this applies to me) that Superfan would be added at no cost automagically after May 9th.* She also put in notes saying that I was eligible for the free Superfan on the early bird offer so that if there is a problem I can call back and make sure I get it.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

seanb61 said:


> I called this morning told them about the ads on TV and ESPN the magazine and they could not add the Superfan for free because it was only for customers who signed up during this current special. The promotion did exist. However, they transferred me to retention. *They looked into it and told me that for customers who signed up during the early bird special (this applies to me) that Superfan would be added at no cost automagically after May 9th.* She also put in notes saying that I was eligible for the free Superfan on the early bird offer so that if there is a problem I can call back and make sure I get it.


To clarify,
Are you new to DirecTV after April 11? If not, are you a prior subscriber to Sunday Ticket?


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

If any existing NFL Ticket subscribers have received the email for the free SuperFan let us know. I have been an NFL ticket subscriber for the last three years and no email for me yet.


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

heavyobjects said:


> To clarify,
> Are you new to DirecTV after April 11? If not, are you a prior subscriber to Sunday Ticket?


Sorry, No, I am not new to Directv I have been with them for a couple years. Had sunday ticket last yr and superfan.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Just finished playing csr roulette, first one said it wasn't available till August, :nono2: The second said it was for first time early bird subs,:nono: Then I called retention and was told you have to call between the 26-29th to order or receive the infamous e-mail to get it for free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

bases1616 said:


> If any existing NFL Ticket subscribers have received the email for the free SuperFan let us know. I have been an NFL ticket subscriber for the last three years and no email for me yet.


This will be my 11th year and still no email I think tomorrow I will call to make sure they have me down as getting it free.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

bcrab said:


> Just finished playing csr roulette, first one said it wasn't available till August, :nono2: The second said it was for first time early bird subs,:nono: Then I called retention and was told you have to call between the 26-29th to order or receive the infamous e-mail to get it for free.


Did s/he say it was an either/or: you can get Superfan for free if you either got the e-mail OR you simply call between the 26th and 29th (even if you didn't get the e-mail)?


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

shendley said:


> Did s/he say it was an either/or: you can get Superfan for free if you either got the e-mail OR you simply call between the 26th and 29th (even if you didn't get the e-mail)?


Thats the way I understood it, either or.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> This will be my 11th year and still no email I think tomorrow I will call to make sure they have me down as getting it free.


I called again today and just asked about getting SF for free after having seen the ads on ESPN and SportsIllustrated's web sites. The CSR I talked to today put me on hold a few times while he researched it.

I didn't mention the infamous email to him but he came back and told me that an email would be going out to eligible subscribers starting tomorrow, 4/26.

He also said that if I got the email it would automatically be added to my account after May 9.

And he also made an annotation of those things that we discussed on my account and he noted that I had called in response to the on-line advertisements to request SF for free. He said he didn't have the eligibility criteria being used for the folks that would be receiving the email but from what he could see about my account that I was "at the top of the list" of subscribers (I guess that means A-List). He told me that I should call back if I didn't get the email in the next couple days.

So we'll see. But it sounds like the emails aren't going to start going out until 4/26.


----------



## Rick J (Aug 18, 2006)

Just called DTV about this offer also, they told me that I didn't qualify since I only had 3 hearts out of 5 on my account. Nevermind that I've been a continuous customer since 1996 with Sunday Ticket every year and have never missed a payment. The CSR said that to be a 5 heart customer your bill has to be above $100 per month, mine's $106. CSR then referred me to retention where I was fed the line of crap that the hearts don't mean anything and I qualify for all of the same deals/offers as their "preferred subscribers" but was not offered the free SF during the conversation although she did offer to trigger the early renewal option on my Sunday Ticket so I could begin paying for it now.

Rick.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

You know this whole process is just plain ridiculous to have to jump through hoops is a pain in the ass. They should have never charged a SF price to begin with.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Rick J said:


> Just called DTV about this offer also, they told me that I didn't qualify since I only had 3 hearts out of 5 on my account. Nevermind that I've been a continuous customer since 1996 with Sunday Ticket every year and have never missed a payment. The CSR said that to be a 5 heart customer your bill has to be above $100 per month, mine's $106. CSR then referred me to retention where I was fed the line of crap that the hearts don't mean anything and I qualify for all of the same deals/offers as their "preferred subscribers" but was not offered the free SF during the conversation although she did offer to trigger the early renewal option on my Sunday Ticket so I could begin paying for it now.
> 
> Rick.


This whole "five hearts" thing is new to me. I've heard the "A list" expression for quite a while now - even had one, but alas only one, CSR refer to me as an "A list" customer; I nearly wept I was so happy to be lifted into that state of DTV grace! - but where did this "five hearts" business come from?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> You know this whole process is just plain ridiculous to have to jump through hoops is a pain in the ass.


Seems to me from what I've read here that the promotion starts April 26th and an e-mail would be going out (though until today I hadn't heard that tied to the 4/26 date). Seems to me all the "jumping through hoops" and getting upset about this is from people who are jumping the gun based on water-cooler buzz here on the forum. So as far as being a pain in the ass, I think it's a little early to be blaming D* for that. That's not to say they won't deserve it once the promotion kicks off if they still aren't getting it right at that point.



shendley said:


> This whole "five hearts" thing is new to me. I've heard the "A list" expression for quite a while now - even had one, but alas only one, CSR refer to me as an "A list" customer; I nearly wept I was so happy to be lifted into that state of DTV grace! - but where did this "five hearts" business come from?


If I remember right, the hearts thing has been around a lot longer than the A-List thing ('Somebody up there hearts you' you know). Hearts have been used, but not made part of any 'marketing campaign' or such for the public sector, but more an 'in-house' deal, I think. D* started using "A-List" more recently and obviously not a behind-the-scenes kind of thing. Though you could always ask the CSR how many hearts you had and most would tell you.


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Seems to me from what I've read here that the promotion starts April 26th and an e-mail would be going out (though until today I hadn't heard that tied to the 4/26 date). Seems to me all the "jumping through hoops" and getting upset about this is from people who are jumping the gun based on water-cooler buzz here on the forum. So as far as being a pain in the ass, I think it's a little early to be blaming D* for that. That's not to say they won't deserve it once the promotion kicks off if they still aren't getting it right at that point.


The fact is, different CSRs are giving different information. Different ADVERTISEMENTS are giving different information. I can understand the former, but the latter is poor communication planning on a corporate scale. This is the first big test for the new VP for Customer Service.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I just called called D I asked for a supervisor. I explained that I wanted Superfan free. She said you need to get the Email I told her it was unfair to D to pick an choose who gets the email. I told her I will cancel Sunday Ticket along with my Starz channels and HBO and the rest of the premium channels if I did not get free Superfan. She noted it on my account and I will get it for free lets see what happens.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

shendley said:


> This whole "five hearts" thing is new to me. I've heard the "A list" expression for quite a while now - even had one, but alas only one, CSR refer to me as an "A list" customer; I nearly wept I was so happy to be lifted into that state of DTV grace! - but where did this "five hearts" business come from?


I believe hearts are trump.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

This is absolute silliness!

I called and spoke to a very nice cs rep. She said she had gotten a few calls about the ads on various sites about this but believed that it was all tied to the email. I was told that you had to ADD sunday ticket, which means that existing sunday ticket subscribers arent eligible. 

It is a called the "Draft offer" with free superfan... but you need the email which should have a mystery code that will let them do it.

So I asked to be transferred to retention. He had no clue what I was talking about. He researched it and could not tell if I was on the list - he also told me NOT to cancel st autorenew and that he thinks the program is for people that have had it in the past and will automatically be added with no action on my part.

They both noted my account and my level of crankiness about this whole thing... and sent a "customer feedback" which sounds like a crock of crap to the management that might get around to reading it at some point.

So, pretty much, I'm out. I have had ST for 8 years and superfan since it was started... we have the latest equipment and are A list losers, but I guess we're not cool enough!

Ugh... any suggestions? I cant call back and play roulette because of the notes on the account...


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Just got off phone with CSR and he insisted that this promotion was for customers signing up for 
Sunday Ticket between April 26th-April 29th and he cannot give me the Superfan for free.

So I asked him to cancel Sunday ticket from my account, and he did.

I just went online and I can now order it again, 
so I will order it tomorrow the 26th and hopefully It will give me the superfan for free.

Im a customer with EVERYTHING, my monthly bill Exceeds $180 a month!!! 
This is a Joke that I have to Play games to get this offer!!


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry to post back to back, but a quick google search gave me these links...

http://directv.com/see/landing/fatherday.html

You have to be a new "lease" customer - dont know what that means

No mention of this april email - but it seems that they did a similar thing last year with mysterious emails that no one every claimed they recieved... I would also like to point out that I found that link through google, and NOT the directv search :-(


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> Sorry to post back to back, but a quick google search gave me these links...
> 
> http://directv.com/see/landing/fatherday.html
> 
> ...


I think that link is for last year's promotion. Father's Day 2006.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry about that, I apparently cant read! You're right, thats last years offer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

There seems to be an awful lot of "this is bull crap" posting going on and I'm not quite sure I understand it. The dates that seem to be consistently posted for this promotion are April 26 to 29. My calendar still shows today is April 25th.

If the latest release of a Harry Potter book or the newest video game indicated it would be available at 12:01 a.m. on April 26th, yes there may be lines for blocks around the stores, but just because you are there anxiously waiting for the day to switch to April 26 doesn't mean that they would let you in on it early because you insist on it.

Let's all wait until tomorrow before nailing D* to the wall for another substance-less BS promotion.

If they don't come through, then let them have it!!!


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> There seems to be an awful lot of "this is bull crap" posting going on and I'm not quite sure I understand it. The dates that seem to be consistently posted for this promotion are April 26 to 29. My calendar still shows today is April 25th.
> 
> If the latest release of a Harry Potter book or the newest video game indicated it would be available at 12:01 a.m. on April 26th, yes there may be lines for blocks around the stores, but just because you are there anxiously waiting for the day to switch to April 26 doesn't mean that they would let you in on it early because you insist on it.
> 
> ...


Well it's 12:20am on April 26th and I have not received an email...I am now going to let D* have it! Not really, I am going to watch the rest of the Ducks and the Canucks and head to bed and maybe by the end of this w/e, I will have signed up for ST with superfan for free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Shendley,

I have been with D8 for almost 11 years now and I can't tell you how many times I have to call to get things done even when they tell me I am all set on any given issue only to find out latter that they did not do what thy said they were going to do. The fact that they may or may not have this offer which appears to be for a select group just adds to the agravation of having to call agin to make sure that I get what I was promised. I have learned over the years not to trust a thing a CSR tells me as they have proved over and over again that their system is just not run very well.

So to me it is a pain in the ass to have to keep calling to make sure I get what was promised.

By the way no email here this AM so guess what I will now have to call again.


Just a folow up I just called and was told the emails have gone out so if you didn't get it I would call. I was told I am a A list customer and a ST sub for 11 years but did not receive the email. I was assured from a previous call that I would in fact receive it for free and that it will sho up on my account on May 9th. So I amsure come May 9th I will have to call again.
Good luck to everyone on getting it free it will take some work.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

wow, i just got off the phone with Directv. ive had ST for two years, requested ST with the free superfan, the CSR placed me on hold, told me ST cannot be ordered yet.

i told him the offer is called ST Draft offer, and was placed on hold. he came back, told me he found the offer, and hooked me up with five monthly payments for ST and free superfan. 

i did not complain or whine at all, he just hooked me up.

gotta love it!


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a D* CSR. She said there is no 'Draft Offer' ... no free Superfan offer. The only thing right now is Superfan Early Bird for $249 or 5 payments of $49.80 which is good from 3/1/07 - 7/31/07. Has anybody else either received these emails and/or received the free Superfan today (4/26/07)???


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

cantfish2much said:


> Just got off the phone with a D* CSR. She said there is no 'Draft Offer' ... no free Superfan offer. The only thing right now is Superfan Early Bird for $249 or 5 payments of $49.80 which is good from 3/1/07 - 7/31/07. Has anybody else either received these emails and/or received the free Superfan today (4/26/07)???


I would call back and get another CSR or go to retention as I did receive it for free supposedly but won't know for sure tillMay 9th when it will show up on my statement.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Is the $249 the same price for automatic renewal? Or is that something cheaper?


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Just called back to D* and talked with a CSR named Paul. At first he could not find it either, but eventually did. It's called "NFL Draft Offer Free Superfan". It's available from 4/26-4/28. One payment of $249 or 5 payments of $49.80. He didn't say anything about not posting on my account until May 9th. I did have him put an extra note in my account stating that this really was for the Draft Offer with Free Superfan (just in case).


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> Is the $249 the same price for automatic renewal? Or is that something cheaper?


Same price (I took the 5 payments of $49.80)


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Just check my credit card. All it says is: "NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge" for $49.80. I would make sure you have them note the 'NFL Draft Offer Free Superfan' in your account


----------



## BWiggin (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here (only been a directv subscriber for a month now). I had no problem signing up for the draft day promotion. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I just called and the person I talked to said she put it in for me and it should show up on my account May 9th. If it does not to call back and she noted everything on my account and if for some reason it does not give it to me she put a note about giving me a $99 credit to take care of it.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

BWiggin said:


> Hello, I'm new here (only been a directv subscriber for a month now). I had no problem signing up for the draft day promotion. Hopefully it all works out.


BW, fellow Granite Stater here and new to D* for about a month also. I assume you have to call D* because this offer is not available online?


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I just called and ordered the Sunday Ticket with free SuperFan. Even though I was a subscriber last season, they had no record of it on my account as an automatic renewal. So, I just signed up using the 5 payment plan and he said that SuperFan will automatically be added to my account for free on May 9th. (He also put a note in my account that I am eligible to receive it for free.)


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone actually received the supposed email that went out?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

First try didn't work. Just called and tried to get retention by saying "cancel my service." At first the person seemed to be simply adding it to my account without difficulty. Then she checked to make sure she was adding the right thing. Then she said she couldn't find anything about it and finally found it and said I needed to have received the e-mail. Guess I'll try back later after I have a bite to eat for lunch.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Just called D* and was told if you don't get the email, you're basically outta luck. I asked if I added ST, since it wasn't on my account, if I would get SF for free and she said no. I don't get this whole email thing. Doesn't really make much sense. I'll probably cancel ST if I can't get SF for free. $249 to watch SD games isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

MikeP said:


> Just called D* and was told if you don't get the email, you're basically outta luck. I asked if I added ST, since it wasn't on my account, if I would get SF for free and she said no. I don't get this whole email thing. Doesn't really make much sense. I'll probably cancel ST if I can't get SF for free. $249 to watch SD games isn't worth it to me.


I agree with you but I would call back in and go to retention and see what they can do. This picking and choosing who gets SF for free is BS in my book.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Steve, 

I did call retention. That's the funny thing. She had no explanation about who or who doesn't get the email. Since it's not my account, I'm going to try the conventional way of "adding" ST to see if I get the SF for free. I'm not going to pay $350 for ST and SF.

Update:
I got NFLST w/free Superfan by adding it to my account. Pretty sad that A list customers have to hope to see some email, but they'll give it to others for free no problem. Got the same pitch about it being credited after May 9, but it is noted on my account that SF will be offered for free since I added ST.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

MikeP said:


> Just called D* and was told if you don't get the email, you're basically outta luck. I asked if I added ST, since it wasn't on my account, if I would get SF for free and she said no. I don't get this whole email thing. Doesn't really make much sense. I'll probably cancel ST if I can't get SF for free. $249 to watch SD games isn't worth it to me.


Yep, I was just told the same thing no e-mail no go. Bunch of BS if you ask me. And that was from retention. I just dont get it he gave $90 in credits for my trouble but no SF. Think I would rather have had SF.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

MikeP said:


> Steve,
> 
> I did call retention. That's the funny thing. She had no explanation about who or who doesn't get the email. Since it's not my account, I'm going to try the conventional way of "adding" ST to see if I get the SF for free. I'm not going to pay $350 for ST and SF.


I don't blame you and I won't either but I am supposed to be all set but time will tell on that one. I won't know for sure till opening day LOL.

No what I would do is call the office of the President out in LA they seem to take care of things very well for the most part.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Second time was the charm, I guess. This time it only took a few minutes for my CSR to add the NFLST and she said that Superfan would be added May 9th for free. I guess I'll believe it when I see it! But, seriously, I'm hoping this did the trick. But you can never tell, can you?


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

MikeP said:


> Just called D* and was told if you don't get the email, you're basically outta luck. I asked if I added ST, since it wasn't on my account, if I would get SF for free and she said no. I don't get this whole email thing. Doesn't really make much sense. I'll probably cancel ST if I can't get SF for free. $249 to watch SD games isn't worth it to me.


I had to call twice to finally get a CSR that could help me and find the promotion.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Seems like calling in as a regular customer is working better than calling retention.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MikeP said:


> Seems like calling in as a regular customer is working better than calling retention.


You may be right. I did not call retention and I got the deal.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Glad everyone is getting the deal. I wonder if D* realizes how much this cost to have people call in 2or 3 times to get resolution to a problem that shouldn't even be a problem. I just find this whole thing ridiculous.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't do this through retention either, just a csr.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a little disappointing to me. I just got off the phone with a CSR twice, and both times I was told it was an email only promotion. I didn't argue, just accepted it. I wonder how they decided who would get the emails. I've only been with them about 3 months now but in that time I've gotten Hotpass, Extra innings with SF. I was looking forward to the Season Ticket I just cannot justify spending the money for SD only. Hope everyone else has better luck than I did.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

And by the way, neither of the CSRs I talked to mentioned anything about the email thing.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Steve Robertson said:


> Glad everyone is getting the deal. I wonder if D* realizes how much this cost to have people call in 2or 3 times to get resolution to a problem that shouldn't even be a problem. I just find this whole thing ridiculous.


Totally agree with you. I was supposed to get the MLBEI SF for free as well, but I'm not going to create any waves over $39. I've had all three major sports subs since '99.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Jazzy Jeff said:


> This is a little disappointing to me. I just got off the phone with a CSR twice, and both times I was told it was an email only promotion. I didn't argue, just accepted it. I wonder how they decided who would get the emails. I've only been with them about 3 months now but in that time I've gotten Hotpass, Extra innings with SF. I was looking forward to the Season Ticket I just cannot justify spending the money for SD only. Hope everyone else has better luck than I did.


Don't give up keep trying and ask for a supervisor and keep climbing the ladder till you get what you want. I think it is BS that some get it and others don't and not pubicly state who and why certain people get the email.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

cantfish2much said:


> I didn't do this through retention either, just a csr.


I said "cancel my service" to attempt to get retention for both of my calls (actually I tried "NFL Draft Offer Free Suprefan" for one aborted call and got connected to tech support!) but I'm really not sure that actually consistently gets you to retention. I did notice, though, that on my second successful call the first person I got transfered me to someone else immediately as soon as I said what I was looking for. So on that successful call I really have no idea who I was talking to!


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I went through a regular CSR as well. No mention of an email or anything.

I'll see what happens on May 9th.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

shendley said:


> I said "cancel my service" to attempt to get retention for both of my calls (actually I tried "NFL Draft Offer Free Suprefan" for one aborted call and got connected to tech support!) but I'm really not sure that actually consistently gets you to retention. I did notice, though, that on my second successful call the first person I got transfered me to someone else immediately as soon as I said what I was looking for. So on that successful call I really have no idea who I was talking to!


Funny you mention getting transfered as that happened to me this morning as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

MikeP said:


> Totally agree with you. I was supposed to get the MLBEI SF for free as well, but I'm not going to create any waves over $39. I've had all three major sports subs since '99.


If they would just offer it for a reasonable price like $39, most subscribers would probably just pay it. That $99 price is really kind of steep on top of what the NFLST package itself costs. I was able to get it for a discounted price of $50 the first year and it auto-renewed at the same price last year. It really just doesn't seem fair that some people are getting it free by threatening to cancel while others are paying $99 for it.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I got lucky the 1st time. I mentioned the offer by name and he asked if I got an email and I said "yes" and he added it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The problem I have with the price is that the only thing I use of the super fan package is the HD games. I don't use any other feature it offers. Since I already have to pay a HD package fee I think it is crazy to have to pay $99. I think the HD games should just come with ST if you already pay HD package fee and they should charge something like $40 or $50 if you would like the others features super fan offers.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

Well just got off the phone with Scott, a regular CSR, and it took him a while to find the promo but I got ST with free SF. He asked where I heard about this promo and I told him on the internet and he said oh you must have got an email. I neither confirmed or denied that comment but asked him again if I would be getting free SF and he said that I would receive it. BTW, I have not had ST for over 5 years. YMMV.

Bill


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> The problem I have with the price is that the only thing I use of the super fan package is the HD games. I don't use any other feature it offers. Since I already have to pay a HD package fee I think it is crazy to have to pay $99. I think the HD games should just come with ST if you already pay HD package fee and they should charge something like $40 or $50 if you would like the others features super fan offers.


I agree and not to mention all the HD lite we have put up with over the years. The SD ST has no value to me as I don't watch SD games they look just plain horrible and as far as all the other features of SF they don't interest me 1 bit.


----------



## BWiggin (Apr 25, 2007)

This was the main reason that I switched to Directv (plus its cheaper than Comcast). I'm really excited.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

I just got off the phone with CSR's again for about the 6th time, lol. I don't know if its because I'm a relatively new customer or what but it seems like my calls get automatically routed overseas. I find it hard to understand the CSR and again I was told if I didn't get the email I couldn't get the deal. I don't like this one bit, but on the brightside its 260 dollars in my pocket.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Jazzy Jeff said:


> I just got off the phone with CSR's again for about the 6th time, lol. I don't know if its because I'm a relatively new customer or what but it seems like my calls get automatically routed overseas. I find it hard to understand the CSR and again I was told if I didn't get the email I couldn't get the deal. I don't like this one bit, but on the brightside its 260 dollars in my pocket.


Get LA home office # and call the office of the President they will take care of you


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I called again today and she told me that without the email I was out of luck.

So I went into "prick mode" and started complaining at length that I was fed up with new subscribers getting treated better than I do, how they wouldn't do anything for me when I bought my HR20 and that this whole nonsense about 'A-List' customers was a bunch of hype and I was getting second class treatment. I wasn't screaming or yelling but I did get pretty forceful and emphatic about the fact that I was not getting treated as well as new subscribers and that I was personally aware of other existing subscribers that were also being treated better than I was.

She told me several times she was sorry for my inconvenience but there was nothing she could do, that they didn't even have any way of giving me the offer and that they even had instructions not to give the credit and that the email was required. She also said that the rep I spoke to yesterday would have not way of knowing when the emails were going out, so I asked her if she was telling me the last CSR I spoke to was a liar. She played the "helpless to assist you" card for several more minutes. She did say that she thought if I called back once SF was available I should be able to get it for free because I was a good customer and again apologized for my inconvenience..

I told her it wasn't an inconvenience, that I was getting second rate treatement and that I was completely appalled that they took care of their new subscribers and not the longtime loyal customers that had been putting money in their pockets for years, that this was not the first time I had been the recipient of lesser consideration and that I was seriously considering dropping all but the most basic service I was required to keep to satisfy my 2 year commitment if this was the best they were willing to do for me to reward my long time loyalty and the fact that I spent $120 or more every month with them.

Finally she asked if she could put me on hold to which I replied, 'yes, thank you'.

A minute or two later she came back and said I would be receiving the free SF along with my NFLST.

I actually don't feel good about being rewarded for getting angry, but measured reasoning wasn't working. If I don't look out for myself who will?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

HarleyD,

Goo for you like I said I think this whole process just plain sucks.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I gotta' agree.

I just feel so dirty.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Like I said in a post above I did get the offer but I do have to call back because I just check my account and they already charged me my 1st of 5 payments for the ST. When I was on the phone I asked if it was still July for the 1st payment like it has been for the last couple of years and the CSR I talked to said she thinks they are Channing it to September for the 1st payment. I don't think she was right about that but either way I have to call since I am already being charged. Not a big deal I will pay it now but I don't want to be charged again when it is suppose to start charging.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

What about if you signed up for the 11 monthly renewal thing back in January? Are we screwed from getting this deal?


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> What about if you signed up for the 11 monthly renewal thing back in January? Are we screwed from getting this deal?


Yep, thats what happened to me. Now if I would only get that stinkin e-mail.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> What about if you signed up for the 11 monthly renewal thing back in January? Are we screwed from getting this deal?


I would get on the horn and make sure you get it.

Good Luck


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Like I said in a post above I did get the offer but I do have to call back because I just check my account and they already charged me my 1st of 5 payments for the ST. When I was on the phone I asked if it was still July for the 1st payment like it has been for the last couple of years and the CSR I talked to said she thinks they are Channing it to September for the 1st payment. I don't think she was right about that but either way I have to call since I am already being charged. Not a big deal I will pay it now but I don't want to be charged again when it is suppose to start charging.


I'm showing my first NFLST installment charge on my recent activity at directv.com also.

Whatever. I didn't ask and ultimately I got what I wanted. I'm sure not going to poke it with a stick at this point. :bonk1:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> I'm showing my first NFLST installment charge on my recent activity at directv.com also.
> 
> Whatever. I didn't ask and ultimately I got what I wanted. I'm sure not going to poke it with a stick at this point. :bonk1:


Like I said I don't care I will start paying my payments now but I don't want to start paying and get charged extra payments.


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the CSR and she had no idea what I was talking about when I told her I was calling about the "NFL Draft Offer Free SuperFan", but she put me on hold a couple times and she finally came back on and hooked me up with 5 payments of $49.80 and free SF. The SF will not show up until May 9th. Just go ahead and call. If you get a clueless CSR call back and try someone else.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

My payments start this month as well. I got the ST for 249.00 and a 40.00 credit to bring it it to 209.00 I was pretty happy with that


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> If they would just offer it for a reasonable price like $39, most subscribers would probably just pay it. That $99 price is really kind of steep on top of what the NFLST package itself costs. I was able to get it for a discounted price of $50 the first year and it auto-renewed at the same price last year. It really just doesn't seem fair that some people are getting it free by threatening to cancel while others are paying $99 for it.


Yes, good point. A few extra bucks for extra service wouldn't be a big deal. But paying $99 for what is for some of us simply the ability to see the games in HD (which used to be offered, as I understand, as a part of the base ST package) seems a bit outrageous.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree as well. However, from DirecTV's perspective, only a small minority of the customers probably call to get stuff given to them for free or discounted. Most people probably just pay whatever they are charged without saying a peep.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

kenpac89 said:


> I agree as well. However, from DirecTV's perspective, only a small minority of the customers probably call to get stuff given to them for free or discounted. Most people probably just pay whatever they are charged without saying a peep.


That is probably very true I don't know anyone that looks at these message boards for deals that are out there. I kind of feel bad for those people but not really as they can spend as much time as we do looking for deals so to me it is their loss that they don't as I keep getting credits.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got off the phone with csr and should have it on the 9th.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have to say it is nice to be thinking about football again especially with the draft this weekend.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Just saw an ad on espn.com that said if you sign up for ST by April 29th that you would get SF for free. I followed the link to the D* website and signed up for ST. I am expecting SF for free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

twaller said:


> Just saw an ad on espn.com that said if you sign up for ST by April 29th that you would get SF for free. I followed the link to the D* website and signed up for ST. I am expecting SF for free.


You may want to call to verify. I don't trust D* as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I have to say it is nice to be thinking about football again especially with the draft this weekend.


Except, of course, for the fact that the draft coverage is in SD. Maybe they should offer "Superfan" coverage of the draft.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

rcoleman111 said:


> Except, of course, for the fact that the draft coverage is in SD. Maybe they should offer "Superfan" coverage of the draft.


Which is sad. The NFL draft gets better ratings then the NBA finals and NHL finals combined. That is sad in and of itself. :hurah:

But Saturday I'll be at our annual NFL Draft Party with my draft prediction sheet charting my points on how close I came in hopes of winning the prize (and drinking heavily of course). And Sunday starts my fantasy draft for a new dynasty startup league. It's a great weekend. Whoohooo!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> Except, of course, for the fact that the draft coverage is in SD. Maybe they should offer "Superfan" coverage of the draft.


Is it really I thought I have heard on ESPN radio that is was going to be in HD. I am going to the draft at Gillette Stadium have been for the past 4-5 years it is a pretty good take. They charge 60.00 but have a huge buffet with all kinds of food and players, coaches and others come in and take questions. They set up 2 giant tv screens so seeing it is no problem. The only problem is the 8.50 they charge for a beer or whatever it is which limlits the alchol intake.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Another happy customer here. I was able to add ST w/Superfan for 5 payments of $49.80. :hurah: The CSR asked if I had received the e-mail and I stated no. I was nice about and he gave it to me anyway. 

I guess you do catch more flys with honey! :dance07:


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Just got the email. There's no special code on there. Just says order now and get Superfan for free, expires 4/30/07. Don't know why they were being so secretive about it. Anybody could call up and say they got this email.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I just got the email.

:lol:


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got the email, I've had ST for 2 years


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got the E-mail. It said $20 off the NFL-ST price and free Superfan. However, I usually get a bigger "early-bird" discount off of NFL-ST for being a subscriber the previous year. Would I still get that if I sign up through the E-mail?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I got the e-mail too. It arrived at my home e-mail address at 2:51 this afternoon. Guess I could have waited to have started calling DTV CSRs. At least it makes me more confident that I'll actually get free Superfan when May 9 rolls around.


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright I received my email about an hour ago. Way to go D* to recognize we deserve SF for free.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

What in the world is the secret to getting this deal? I've tried 6 times, and 6 times I've been told I'm not eligeable. I know I've only been a subscriber for a few months but come on my bill has never been less than 200 bucks a months. This really discourages me. They really really must not like me, lol.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Just got the email as well.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

What I was told if you are set up for auto renewal you will get SF for free automatically added to your account on May 9. 

I said that some friends of mine are are on the auto renewal and didn't get the e-mail and that is when she said they will get it automatically. She even checked my account and made sure that I was on auto renewal.

Just spoke to a normal CSR and she was very friendly and knew about the offer. I even asked her by what she is telling me that I really didn't even have to do anything to get this offer and her response was that is correct but it is always a good idea to verify with them anyway. 

I asked when the first payment will be billed and she checked and said that it would start in July. 

There are no changes to my account. My programming still says 2006 ST and 2006 SF with no recent activity. 

So we will see.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

Just curious, anyone know what the auto renewal price is this year. I quit after last season (had ST for 10 years) because so much is on Sunday, Monday, Thursday, Saturday now. The e-mail for the free SF has the ST price at $250 (5 pay @ $50). Last year the autorenewal was $210.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

It's 249.00. (49.80 X 5)


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been a subscriber of the ticket for 7 years I called and they hooked me right up.....the CSR told me that it would automatically renew next year but I could cancel it if I wanted to before the 2008 season starts.

This is a good marketing ploy.....give you a taste of the NFL in HD "crack rock" and get you hooked! LOL!!


----------



## sandiegojoe (Oct 2, 2006)

So I called up and first asked if I was set up for auto renewal (I moved in September and I thought it might have screwed up my account)

Sure enough, auto renewal was gone, and I wasn't scheduled to get ST.

I next told her that I heard about a sign up deal and gave her the name "draft special..." or whatever it was.

She found it after a few minutes and then read the "email only" line. And asked if I got the email. I told her I hadn't checked (even though i checked and it wasn't there). She basically said she couldn't give it to me without the email.

So I went in to the ticked-off customer mode, saying I probably "would" have gotten an email if I'd been set up for auto renew (which may or may not have happened) and asked if she could get a supervisor to approve it.

Here's where it got interesting. She said, well, let me just try and put sunday ticket on your account and see what happens, if you don't like it we'll take it off.

She adds it and reads the details: "5 payments of $49.80 and free superfan after may 9th"

So it may just be that anybody signing up for sunday ticket these three days automatically gets registered for that deal.. I don't know.

I had her make a note of the free superfan offer on my account, and appear to be set.


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't trust the auto renewal call and sign up for the Super Fan pkg. it will be no charge this season but will be on your 2008 season bill just cancel if you don't want it.



dthoman said:


> What I was told if you are set up for auto renewal you will get SF for free automatically added to your account on May 9.
> 
> I said that some friends of mine are are on the auto renewal and didn't get the e-mail and that is when she said they will get it automatically. She even checked my account and made sure that I was on auto renewal.
> 
> ...


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting, free SF saving $100. But a price increase of $40. I'm tempted to go back. But, the Boys are on so many of the Thursday - Monday night games free. I'll have to think about this a bit


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm not complaining, but I don't get it. NFL is their most lucrative attraction. If EI SF isn't free, why wouldn't ST be?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I did not receiver the e-mail, but I think that has more to do with ST not being reflected properly on my account. I had moved in the beginning of the month and picked up a couple of HR20s at that time. In activating those, they sometimes have to cancel and reactivate service, so sports subs and things like that get dropped from the account.

Based on this thread, I called to make sure that ST was put back on my account (I've been subbing to ST for at least ten years now). They put it back immediately and all was good. Then Saturday I got another HR20. ST dropped off again. Just called now and spoke with Michelle (she was great!). I explained what happened and as a result, I didn't think I got the e-mail with the free SF offer that I knew other people were getting. She saw the problem, added ST (I opted for the 5 pmts of $49.80 option) and she told me SF would show up for free on May 9th (again, I will be checking on May 9th like a lot of others).

The first payment hit my account right away, but I pretty much expected that. As far as I know, these packages are usually paid for by the time the season starts, so for that to happen by September, now seems the right time for the charges to start.

Another satisfied customer! (many times over)


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

I called tonight also and had no problems getting the SF added for free. I am a bit concerned over the May 9th thing, but my CSR said it would be ok, I'm trusting him on that!!!


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess I will have to call back in a day or two again .... I didn't get E-mail yet but I called and the CSR had to come back 3 times to me before he found the offer and even then had no clue ....basically said since I was a current Sub of NFL ST (not SF though since I just got my HD in Jan 07) I wasn't eligible ... wouldn't send me to a supervisior either ... jerk


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

GlennDio said:


> I guess I will have to call back in a day or two again .... I didn't get E-mail yet but I called and the CSR had to come back 3 times to me before he found the offer and even then had no clue ....basically said since I was a current Sub of NFL ST (not SF though since I just got my HD in Jan 07) I wasn't eligible ... wouldn't send me to a supervisior either ... jerk


Sounds alot like my frustrating experience with this whole deal. I'm not even a Season Ticket subscriber, but I would be. I just cant justify the 99 dollars for Superfan, and 249 dollars with no HD is out of the question for me as well. I called saying I wanted to subscribe and get the draft deal about 8 times today, and I was told over and over I needed an email or something and they couldn't give it to me. Not sure if it was country my csr's always seemed to be in or what, I just gave up...doesnt mean that much to me anyways.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Just got the E-mail. It said $20 off the NFL-ST price and free Superfan. However, I usually get a bigger "early-bird" discount off of NFL-ST for being a subscriber the previous year. Would I still get that if I sign up through the E-mail?


There is no bigger "early-bird" discount beyond the $20 this year. The sign up through the e-mail is just to add NFL-ST there is no mention of superfan on the signup page. After talking with a CSR (explaining the situation very slowly) I was told that superfan would be added to my account on May 9th for free. You can't even sign up for superfan right now so I guess we will have to wait and see.

-DrEric


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

I called yesterday and was signed up it already shows up on my online statement under recent activity "Super Fan" charge $0.00. Check your online statement....:cheers2:



DrEricCarlson said:


> There is no bigger "early-bird" discount beyond the $20 this year. The sign up through the e-mail is just to add NFL-ST there is no mention of superfan on the signup page. After talking with a CSR (explaining the situation very slowly) I was told that superfan would be added to my account on May 9th for free. You can't even sign up for superfan right now so I guess we will have to wait and see.
> 
> -DrEric


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Jazzy Jeff said:


> I know I've only been a subscriber for a few months...


Ding, ding, ding, ding - we have a winner!

I'm just guessing here, but when you first signed up, I'll bet you got a pretty decent deal (or you did something really wrong!). Perks and freebies come pretty _infrequently_ at that point until you've built up a history of paying on time, etc. They're not going to invest a lot more in you for a while I'm afraid. That's just the way it is.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding - we have a winner!
> 
> I'm just guessing here, but when you first signed up, I'll bet you got a pretty decent deal (or you did something really wrong!). Perks and freebies come pretty _infrequently_ at that point until you've built up a history of paying on time, etc. They're not going to invest a lot more in you for a while I'm afraid. That's just the way it is.


I got the ST ticket with Superfan free yesterday no problems at all. I've only been with D* since the end of March. So that's not it .


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

twaller said:


> Just saw an ad on espn.com that said if you sign up for ST by April 29th that you would get SF for free. I followed the link to the D* website and signed up for ST. I am expecting SF for free.


Where is the link for this? This could make life a lot easier for some of us (me)!!


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

sarfdawg said:


> Where is the link for this? This could make life a lot easier for some of us (me)!!


The link took me to the regular D* "add programming" page on their website. No special page.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

On hold with them now. The CSR has no clue what Im talking about. I told her I got the email even though I didnt.


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

I kept looking for this mysterious email that you all have been talking about, and for the life of me, I don't remember ever getting one...now I think I have figured it out...

A few weeks ago when I was having trouble with my HR20, I had to call and have it disconnected and put my old H20 back into service. When DirecTV was having trouble getting the H20 access card back into service, they came back and said that "your subscription to Sunday Ticket was the problem...I took that off your account, and now you should be up and running." To my pleasure, my H20 was indeed finally working...now to my dismay, as I check my account online, it does not show that I have Sunday Ticket anymore...I suppose this is why I haven't gotten the email.

I suppose I will be calling customer service after all. 

Question for you folks that received the email: is there a code or anything that references you in particular, or is it a generic email that could be forwarded?


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

I got it. No code cuz I didnt get the email.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

shadyridr said:


> On hold with them now. The CSR has no clue what Im talking about. I told her I got the email even though I didnt.


You might as well. My email wasn't personalized in any way. No personal authorization code. Nothing. It was quite generic. The only thing even slightly "special" was the phone number it gave, 1-800-GET-SPORTS which still connects you to their central phone system

In fact, I would say pretty much anyone could claim they got the email. If they have to ask whether or not you got the email it would appear that they aren't tracking it in the account info that the CSR is seeing so what have you go to lose?


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> You might as well. My email wasn't personalized in any way. No personal authorization code. Nothing. It was quite generic. The only thing even slightly "special" was the phone number it gave, 1-800-GET-SPORTS which still connects you to their central phone system
> 
> In fact, I would say pretty much anyone could claim they got the email. If they have to ask whether or not you got the email it would appear that they aren't tracking it in the account info that the CSR is seeing so what have you go to lose?


That's what I was wondering...

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

You know wouldn't it be easier for everyone if they just dropped the SF charge as it seems everyone is getting it for free anyways.


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> You know wouldn't it be easier for everyone if they just dropped the SF charge as it seems everyone is getting it for free anyways.


I agree...and to take it a step further - the year that I stop getting SF for free will be the year that I cancel Sunday Ticket.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

vollmey said:


> I got the ST ticket with Superfan free yesterday no problems at all. I've only been with D* since the end of March. So that's not it .


Ditto here. Subscriber since the end of March.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

sarfdawg said:


> I agree...and to take it a step further - the year that I stop getting SF for free will be the year that I cancel Sunday Ticket.


Agreed !!!

As a matter of fact I don't even want the SD games just give me the HD one's as the SD are not watchable


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Agreed !!!
> 
> As a matter of fact I don't even want the SD games just give me the HD one's as the SD are not watchable


I may have mentioned this on another post somewhere, but my wife contends that DirecTV makes the SD games so unwatchable that you have no choice but to pony up for the SuperFan pack. That may be a little out there, but I will agree that CBS's standard definition NFL broadcasts are unbelievably poor.

Speaking of which, when is CBS going to join Fox is showing ALL of their games in HD? I think Fox showed one game in SD only last year - one. Half of CBS's lineup is in SD.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Agreed !!!
> 
> As a matter of fact I don't even want the SD games just give me the HD one's as the SD are not watchable


I don't find SD unwatchable. There is still an awful lot of SD content that I watch in fact. Comedy Central, Discovery, most of my premium channels are all still in SD.

And being as there are no guarantees that MY team (Cleveland Browns on CBS) will be in HD every week I guess it's good that I don't find SD unwatchable.

But I definitely prefer HD.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Glad the SD games work for you but for me they are just plain ugly. I am not doing the CFB package this year just for that reason the compression is just out of control on those channels.


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> I don't find SD unwatchable. There is still an awful lot of SD content that I watch in fact. Comedy Central, Discovery, most of my premium channels are all still in SD.
> 
> And being as there are no guarantees that MY team (Cleveland Browns on CBS) will be in HD every week I guess it's good that I don't find SD unwatchable.
> 
> But I definitely prefer HD.


I was really referring to the NFL in SD...yes, I'm with you in that I still watch plenty of SD during the regular week.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

sarfdawg said:


> I may have mentioned this on another post somewhere, but my wife contends that DirecTV makes the SD games so unwatchable that you have no choice but to pony up for the SuperFan pack. That may be a little out there, but I will agree that CBS's standard definition NFL broadcasts are unbelievably poor.
> 
> Speaking of which, when is CBS going to join Fox is showing ALL of their games in HD? I think Fox showed one game in SD only last year - one. Half of CBS's lineup is in SD.


 CBS just announced this week that they will be showing 5 or 6 games in HD every week.

Now I don't know if D* has the bandwidth to carry that many HD games, or if they will have additional bandwidth in place by September but the odds are improving, which is good news for me. With my team being the Browns it seems like they are the last ones to get the newest technology on their broadcasts. We even get stuck with Bob Trumpy as the color commentator every other week it seems. I'm not counting on the Browns being available in HD every week, but when they are it will be good to be able to see it.

Heck, the Browns didn't even get the yellow first down line on all their games until like last year.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just called and they added it. i told them i didnt get the email but they still added it. should be able to see it on the bill for free on May 9th. i told them to note my account cause i am not confident in what they say.

anyone know how much the NFLST renewal will cost?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe the ST renewal was 229.00 but I also heard 249.00 I got mine for 209.00


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> I believe the ST renewal was 229.00 but I also heard 249.00 I got mine for 209.00


OK...spill it...how did you get it down to $209? You're holding out on us, Steve!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

sarfdawg said:


> OK...spill it...how did you get it down to $209? You're holding out on us, Steve!


I think I had a rookie CSR on the line he asked what I paid for it last year and 209.00 popped into my head and he said that he would have to charge me the full amount and then credit 40.00 which he did I was kind of surprised to be honest with you


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

I paid 249


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

shadyridr said:


> I paid 249


Did you get SF for free?


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

the CSR just told me i have the early bird special but am getting the superfan for free. I believe it was $249 but thats the price everyone gets. 

so do renewals pay the same as new customers.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just called again and they said renewals get $40 off the current price. so It would be $209 for me. i dont believe this at all but i had him note my account. we will see what happens.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> You might as well. My email wasn't personalized in any way. No personal authorization code. Nothing. It was quite generic. The only thing even slightly "special" was the phone number it gave, 1-800-GET-SPORTS which still connects you to their central phone system
> 
> In fact, I would say pretty much anyone could claim they got the email. If they have to ask whether or not you got the email it would appear that they aren't tracking it in the account info that the CSR is seeing so what have you go to lose?


There is an ORDER NOW link, what URL does it go to?


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

Considering that the email allows you to order it online, I would guess that anyone that signs up during the promo period is going to get SF for free. 

Can someone tell us where the "Order now" button takes you? Is it a special page or does it just take you to the regualr directv.com site?


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Did you get SF for free?


Yes they said itll go on my account as free on May 9


----------



## BWiggin (Apr 25, 2007)

I just have a quick question (probably a stupid one). But what channels are the NFL games on? They are not showing up on my guide. The only one that does is 704 for nfl europe. Do I need to reset or anything? I'm brand new to directv, so I'm still finding my way around. Thanks.


----------



## sandiegojoe (Oct 2, 2006)

cyrick said:


> Considering that the email allows you to order it online, I would guess that anyone that signs up during the promo period is going to get SF for free.


that's the impression i got, my csr seemed unwilling to click on the "nfl draft" deal that she found, she then added sunday ticket early bird "to see what happens" and told me it showed that sunday ticket would be included for free after may 9th.

If anyone is having problems, just ask them to put sunday ticket on and see what it says. If it doesn't work.. no big deal, have em take it off again and call a different csr.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

That "Order Now" link just takes you to the NFL Sunday Ticket page on DirecTV's web site.

This one here...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

BWiggin said:


> I just have a quick question (probably a stupid one). But what channels are the NFL games on? They are not showing up on my guide. The only one that does is 704 for nfl europe. Do I need to reset or anything? I'm brand new to directv, so I'm still finding my way around. Thanks.


Games are in the 700s but they won't show up until 2-3 days before the first games.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The HD games are in the 70's


----------



## frozenpenguin (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't get the email either, but I just called and they gave me the superfan for free too. I just said I was calling about the NFL Draft Weekend Special for free superfan.


----------



## dwynne (Apr 27, 2007)

cyrick said:


> Can someone tell us where the "Order now" button takes you? Is it a special page or does it just take you to the regualr directv.com site?


I got the e-mail, after many years of ST I dropped in when they wanted me to pay $99 for SF to get the games in HD. Later on, others reported that they got SF for free or discounted.

Anyway, the actual URL the "order now" takes you to contains some tracking info so I can't post that. However, the base URL will take you to the page without MY info in it and you should be able to order and get the "free" SF pack.

I can't post the link, since I am a newbie here.

directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900044

So try copy and paste and see if it works for you.

Edit: the link no longer takes me to a page that shows the SF pack for free. Strange. It did earlier. I will try clearing cookies and re-vist the page.

Dennis


----------



## bigpro (Aug 25, 2006)

Hint: CSRs (at least the regular ones) have no idea who has received the email. If it makes you feel better than just saying "Yes", just say "Yeah, I saw the email" since it was posted on here. No problem whatsoever. 5 payments $50 or one payment $250, SF added for free after May 9.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

dwynne said:


> I got the e-mail, after many years of ST I dropped in when they wanted me to pay $99 for SF to get the games in HD. Later on, others reported that they got SF for free or discounted.
> 
> Anyway, the actual URL the "order now" takes you to contains some tracking info so I can't post that. However, the base URL will take you to the page without MY info in it and you should be able to order and get the "free" SF pack.
> 
> ...


Nope, it doesn't.


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

The link works fine. There is nothing about "Free Superfan" on the page that comes up though. I assume it is the same straight from the email.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Steve Robertson said:


> The HD games are in the 70's


No, the regular HD channels are in the 70s. 

HD games are (were last couple years) on 719 and higher.

"Back in the day" the HD games were in the 90s.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe you are right they did move from the 90's to the 700's I think last year or the year before.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Since the link didn't lead to anything in regards to "Free Superfan" I called in and had ordered it manually. The CSR was very helpful and indicated she had done the offer for someone earlier... However, there is nothing in there system indicating free superfan, just the early bird renewal rate. She set me up with 5 payments of $49.80 and made a note on my account to give me Super Fan for free if it didn't add on automatically.

I guess my advice is to make sure you have them note your account.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

I wouldn't say this is a snap. I got a call center somewhere Hispanic. (not that I have anything against Latin America. Good people, great food!!) 

I said 'my buddy' got the e-mail (you're all my friends, right?  ) and I wanted to see what i could do. The CSR said I hadn't met the eligibility requirements. This actually pissed me off a bit. So I asked what they were and she couldn't tell me. I also couldn't understand her very well. So I asked for a supervisor. He was actually very rude to me, so I figured I had to play the retention game. When I asked to cancel DirecTV he actually said, "I'll give you the number for the permanent disconnect department" and hung up on me! LOL. At this point I knew I won.

Anyway, retention was what they always were: the reason D* is better than cable. The guy I spoke with gave me a $99 credit for May and told me to call back May 9th and have it added. He also said he would write up some notes for my account and I heard him typing, so I feel safe.

I'll say this about D*: there front line CSRs are crap but their retention department is quality.


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Did you get SF for free?


I called about 3:00 PM ET and must have been really lucky. I got a CSR who knew what I was talking about and gave SF for free from the offer. Very excited...


----------



## loonzilla (Apr 28, 2007)

Just called directv...they already had me down for free superfan! CS rep was clueless (she thought it was a ppv event) but its the results that matter. I had superfan last year so maybe they are giving it free automatically for past subscribers???


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

I signed up for ST online yesterday. I called today to confirm and I was already scheduled to receive SF for free. I never got an email.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

They've been running commercials all day during the draft on ESPN & now ESPN2, for free Superfan with Sunday Ticket... The fine print at the end states "New customers only (lease required)."

Hope this won't be an issue. I can't read the fine print on the email that was posted in this link.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been a ST subscriber for 2 years and last year subscribed to SF as well (first season I had an HDTV). I upgraded to an HR20 on 4/14 and ST doesn't show up in my programming anymore.

I paid $209 last year ($41.80 x 5) but the "early bird" price is $249 now? So I'm gonna get stuck with $40 more or should I just be happy with getting SF for free ($308 vs $249).

Everything's gotta be so confounding. :\


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

*Ex* ST subscriber here, as of about 30 minutes ago. I typed out a whole diatribe, and was trying to format it, when the whole message disappeared. I won't spend the time to re-type, but the short story is that D* told me they wouldn't do anything for me under the auspices of the NFL Draft promotion, (which the first 2 CSRs I talked to didn't even know was running). I have been a D* customer for 7 years, ST for 4, but fall in the group of folks that: didn't get the email, and don't want to pay $9.99 for HD monthly, and $99 again for ST HD, (the rest of the SF "features" are worthless to me). ST was really the hook that kept me on DirecTV, so they may have lost more than the $209-249 in ST money this morning. Good luck with all of your individual situations....


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

jmdaniel said:


> *Ex* ST subscriber here, as of about 30 minutes ago. I typed out a whole diatribe, and was trying to format it, when the whole message disappeared. I won't spend the time to re-type, but the short story is that D* told me they wouldn't do anything for me under the auspices of the NFL Draft promotion, (which the first 2 CSRs I talked to didn't even know was running). I have been a D* customer for 7 years, ST for 4, but fall in the group of folks that: didn't get the email, and don't want to pay $9.99 for HD monthly, and $99 again for ST HD, (the rest of the SF "features" are worthless to me). ST was really the hook that kept me on DirecTV, so they may have lost more than the $209-249 in ST money this morning. Good luck with all of your individual situations....


They lost me too. DirecTV - take note. You are losing subscribers to ST. Make this right or we will be joined by more and more folks who refuse to play games to get the lowest price or jump through hoops to get SuperFan for free (when we already pay extra for HD). DTV needs to work on this. A good thing - my protest saved me $249.00.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me in on that one too. "A" list customer with the the Premier package (or whatever they call it now) and a ST subscriber for years and yet I get to pay full price for SF in addition to the monthly HD charge. It's looking MUCH cheaper to go to a local sports bar to see the games I want each Sunday. Just ordered my second HR20 (a 100 series this time) from e-bay the other day and yet it may end up right back on e-bay before I activate it. $348 for ST with SF is outrageous and like jmdaniel, the HD is the ONLY part of SF that interests me.

Gee, what did it take to get the coveted e-mail? Anyone know?


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you people not read this thread? Just tell them you got the email. Many have done it and its worked for all.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

shadyridr said:


> Do you people not read this thread? Just tell them you got the email. Many have done it and its worked for all.


Given the advertisements that DirecTV was running during the draft show(s) on ESPN you don't even have to have gotten the e-mails. The offer was being made to *everyone* that ordered Sunday ticket by 4/30.

Either way, I called into DirecTV to place the order and had the rep note my account to make sure I was supposed to get SF for free (just in case).

Given notes elsewhere here talking about CBS finally getting things together for much more HD broadcasts, and also given that my favorite team is likely to still suck this season, having a nice choice of HD games to see should be cool.


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

shadyridr said:


> Do you people not read this thread? Just tell them you got the email. Many have done it and its worked for all.


I shouldn't, and won't, lie to get SF at no charge. Like I said before, SF is worthless to me. 3 years ago, I got ST with HD games included, and the world was good. D* overpaid the NFL for the rights, and immediately stuck it to their loyal customers, to recoup the money spent by their bonehead negotiators. Not my problem, and I have chosen to vote on the topic with my pocketbook. My Dalmatians will be happy to spend more time with their dad on Sundays. Your opinions may vary.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Since my last bill (for April) didn't show the NFLST renewal and SF (previous bills were showing it), I called in to check on it. They confirmed that I have the NFLST early renewal and that the Superfan is free. Last year they billed me $99 for SF but also issued credits of $50 and $49.99.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

when do the payments for ST usually start, if I signed up today? Just was curious. have a lot on the bill now. Just was wondering


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

jmdaniel said:


> I shouldn't, and won't, lie to get SF at no charge.


It seems to depend on who you talk to. Instead of dropping the package and missing out on all those football games in HD, your best bet is to just call back in and ask them again. With all the people in this thread reporting that they are getting it for free just by calling in, it really shouldn't be a problem. Sometimes you just have to be persistent.

Also remember to be nice when you call in. CSRs are just doing a job and they have to listen to people complaining all day long. If you are nice, they are more likely to go out of their way to help you. If you come across as hostile, they are more likely to dig in their heels and tell you they can't help you.

When they first started offering the SF, they got a lot of complaints about the $99 and offered a special price of $49. I called in a couple of days after that deal expired and was told I couldn't get it for that price. So I sent an e-mail to their customer service with details of what services I subscribe to and asked them if they would please give me a break and let me have it for the special price. They replied back a day or two later to let me know they were giving me the $49 deal and that it would auto-renew.

My bills last August and September showed the $99 Superfan renewal, but it also showed credits of $50 and $49 - in other words, I got it free.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

jrodfoo said:


> when do the payments for ST usually start, if I signed up today? Just was curious. have a lot on the bill now. Just was wondering


I called the other day and opted for the 5 payments of $49.80 and the first installment was billed immediately. That basically gets it paid by the time the season starts. If ordering, I would expect to have to start paying right away.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

shadyridr said:


> Do you people not read this thread? Just tell them you got the email. Many have done it and its worked for all.


We should not have to lie. In fact, we shouldn't have to do ANYTHING. Lets try a novel concept: charge a price and thats the price for EVERYONE. No special deals which require receipt of e-mails or secret decoder rings or whatever.

Also, do not charge extra for the HD games. We already pay extra for HD channels -and, if we are paying for ST - those should be included. Most of us have little or no use for the other SuperFan features - but charge extra for those to those who want them.

They have lost me. I love the Bengals dearly - but will gladly travel a couple miles to a bar to see the games I want to see.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I do the math every year. It's more expensive to go the bar then it is to pay Sunday Ticket, even if I paid for Superfan at full price. Thus Sunday Ticket is a steal.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Given the advertisements that DirecTV was running during the draft show(s) on ESPN you don't even have to have gotten the e-mails. The offer was being made to *everyone* that ordered Sunday ticket by 4/30.
> 
> Either way, I called into DirecTV to place the order and had the rep note my account to make sure I was supposed to get SF for free (just in case).
> 
> Given notes elsewhere here talking about CBS finally getting things together for much more HD broadcasts, and also given that my favorite team is likely to still suck this season, having a nice choice of HD games to see should be cool.


It will be cool, lets hope CBS really steps up to the plate. Had ST from the beginning and SF from the start, got my email Friday night, called them, had them note my account for free SF so Im all set too. Had this offer NOT been made I still would have stayed with SF though, but them making it free is icing on the cake for me.


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

kentuck1163 said:


> We should not have to lie. In fact, we shouldn't have to do ANYTHING. Lets try a novel concept: charge a price and thats the price for EVERYONE. No special deals which require receipt of e-mails or secret decoder rings or whatever.
> 
> Also, do not charge extra for the HD games. We already pay extra for HD channels -and, if we are paying for ST - those should be included. Most of us have little or no use for the other SuperFan features - but charge extra for those to those who want them.
> 
> They have lost me. I love the Bengals dearly - but will gladly travel a couple miles to a bar to see the games I want to see.


I do agree. You should not have to lie about getting the e-mail. I have subscribed to Sunday Ticket since 1996. I called today about the draft offer. I was turned down because I told her I did not get the e-mail. It is just a game you have to play with Directv. You have to threaten to quit in order to get any discounts or be eligible for them it seems, whether it is for this offer or the mpeg2 to mpeg4 conversion process.

Don


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

shadyridr said:


> Do you people not read this thread? Just tell them you got the email. Many have done it and its worked for all.


I don't want to burst anyone's bubble, but before we conclude that it has worked for all you may want to wait until after May 9th.

My call to D* resulted in an explanation that those subs who received the email would receive SF for free. There was nothing the CSRs could do to add the SF for free. If the CSRs added it, the cost for the SF would also be added.

Now, I know that some of said that they would get a $99 credit on their May bill, like noneroy, they would just have to call and add it then. This makes more sense based on what I was told.

Also, as other posters have said, the "fine print" on the commercial clearly states that the free SF is for new customers only which I can also confirm (the beauty of TIVO).

So only time will tell.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

for those with auto renew, it appears you will be getting it for free, I called and the guy said it was already on there and he didn't need to do anything, I had him note the account


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

prushing said:


> for those with auto renew, it appears you will be getting it for free, I called and the guy said it was already on there and he didn't need to do anything, I had him note the account


I'm still curious as to why so many of our autorenewals seemed to have been dropped. I had it noted on previous bills and then it just disappeared. Bottom line, though, is that it only took two CSRs to give me the superfan for free, though as recently posted, we'll have to see if these deals actually materialize by May 9th.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

prushing said:


> for those with auto renew, it appears you will be getting it for free, I called and the guy said it was already on there and he didn't need to do anything, I had him note the account


That does appear to be the case - that's the same thing I was told when I called.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

shendley said:


> I'm still curious as to why so many of our autorenewals seemed to have been dropped. I had it noted on previous bills and then it just disappeared.


It was showing on my monthly bills, too, but the last bill didn't show it. The CSR I spoke to confirmed I was signed up for it.


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> That does appear to be the case - that's the same thing I was told when I called.


Not for me. I had auto renew, it was enabled, and still was not getting it for free.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I do the math every year. It's more expensive to go the bar then it is to pay Sunday Ticket, even if I paid for Superfan at full price. Thus Sunday Ticket is a steal.


Its a matter of principal now. I would rather be able to pick and choose the games I want to watch and be able to socialize with folks in the bar then to play these games that DirecTV forces folks to play to get the best price. At least, at the bar, the drinks and food all have a set menu price - you don't have to slip the bartender special codes or threaten to leave the bar to get the best price.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

jmdaniel said:


> Not for me. I had auto renew, it was enabled, and still was not getting it for free.


You should end up with it for free, the CSR I talked to said he couldn't add it now because it was already on my account, but he talked to a supervisor and that I would automatically get it. Just call today and have them note the account before the offer ends to be sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

jmdaniel said:


> Not for me. I had auto renew, it was enabled, and still was not getting it for free.


Don't go by what one CSR told you. The worst thing you could do right now is cancel. You can do that any time before the season starts. Based on what everyone is reporting in this thread, there is no reason you can't get SF for free.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I do the math every year. It's more expensive to go the bar then it is to pay Sunday Ticket, even if I paid for Superfan at full price. Thus Sunday Ticket is a steal.


I have to agree. If you're watching the games at home in HD, it's like having your own season ticket for about $13 per week. I watched a game at a Taco Mac back in 2002, before I had NFLST. I spent about $35 on food and drinks to watch a game in SD with no sound. I made up my mind right then that I was getting DirecTV and NFLST for the following season.


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

NFL Draft weekend offer with free superfan expires 4/30 link : http://directv.qrs1.net/dtv/32/cont...20-32-HD-070426final&m=120320005ym6y00041254d

I spoke to 3 CSR from customer retension. They all said the offer expired on the 29th. I read them the link. It was blocked from there system. They can't receive a fax of the offer. Over 1 hour wasted on the phone. No compensation offered. Said they couldn't help me. I am an Alist customer, premier package, NHL,MLB, NFL packages. Directv sucks.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

make sure your account was noted and call back later


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

prushing said:


> make sure your account was noted and call back later


It was. I called 3 times and talked to 3 CSRs. None were helpful.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

gvatty said:


> It was. I called 3 times and talked to 3 CSRs. None were helpful.


Call the office in LA and ask for the Office of The President they will take care of you


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The key is to say you got the email. I had to call twice (first time the gal wasn't all there and we got disconnected) but on the 2nd I got a great guy who wanted to help and they noted my account to credit me for Superfan should I be charged it. They were pretty sure that when Superfan renewed in a month or so that I would be credited the following month (similar to what they did last year) but they noted my account anyway just in case. 

Thanks D*!


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> Don't go by what one CSR told you. The worst thing you could do right now is cancel. You can do that any time before the season starts. Based on what *everyone* is reporting in this thread, there is no reason you can't get SF for free.


Unfortunately, the people on this thread don't work at DirecTV. I am just relaying what happened to me on the phone Sunday morning. I was told that I was not eligible to get free SF, no way, no how. There are a number of folks here that got the same message.


----------



## mrjb221 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just checked my account online and it does show that I'm getting SF for free. I never received an email or called them. I've had NFLST for 3 years and of course its set to auto renew. Hopefully, it will work this way for everyone.


----------



## asousa (Sep 12, 2006)

mrjb221 said:


> I just checked my account online and it does show that I'm getting SF for free. I never received an email or called them. I've had NFLST for 3 years and of course its set to auto renew. Hopefully, it will work this way for everyone.


where do you see this information???


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I was about to ask the same question - where do you see that information online? If I log on and look at "My Programming", I see the following:

DIRECTV DVR Service
PREMIER
HD Access

But when I called in, the CSR confirmed that I am set for NFLST and that SF would be added for free.


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

I decided to send a long email today with the 4/30 link to [email protected] directv.com. I received a call within 20 minutes and they honored the deal and apologized profusely. They said superfan pricing won't be set until June and that they would manually credit me for the superfan package when its billed. She said she'd follow up and call me this summer when the billing and credit occurs. She said if their is ever a problem to call back at 800-666-4388. My cell phone recorded her # as 208-363-6015. She also said my complaint should have never gotten this far and that it should have been easily resolved at a lower level.


----------



## Nuzy (Mar 23, 2007)

I received the email on the offer for ST with Superfan for 5 payments of $49.98 for new customers or something to that effect. As a 4 year subscriber to ST, I called to see if I was going to get Superfan for free with my autorenewal (called on 4/30 when the email said it expired). They told me I cancelled my ST subscription last year and no longer had autorenewal. They also said the offer I was referring to ended on 4/29. I told her I was looking at the email and it clearly states offer ends 4/30 and that I would send it to her if necessary. They said they could set me up with the offer, but I told them I never requested my autorenewal to be cancelled and wanted an explanation. They couldn't give me a reason. I asked to talk to a retention person and was able to get ST for $49.98 over 5 payments including superfan free, but she also gave me a one time $40 credit on my account so the price would remain the same as last year. I never did get a clear answer as to the price difference between new ST customers, autorenew customers, and earlybird customers. Either way, my price is the same as last year and now includes superfan, so I'm happy.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

RE: Autorenewal not happening.

I've had Sunday Ticket for going on 7 years now. The pattern I've found is that autorenew doesn't happen every 2nd year. So if you had ST last year and it autorenews this year then in 08 it might not autorenew and you may need to call.

My guess is that a number of people forget they have autorenew and lot of people don't check their bills like they should and all of a sudden find out they've been billed and well it just causes DirecTV a headache. So every 2nd year they "cull the heard" and only those that really want it will call back in to get it. 

Just my tin hat theory of the day.


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

gvatty said:


> I decided to send a long email today with the 4/30 link to [email protected] directv.com. I received a call within 20 minutes and they honored the deal and apologized profusely. She also said my complaint should have never gotten this far and that it should have been easily resolved at a lower level.


_I contacted DirecTV yesterday (4/30/2007) to take part in the email offer I received for the Free Superfan ($99) and $20 off the full-season price and I would save $119. I called yesterday to DirecTV and they indicated to me that the Free Superfan offer expired on April 29th, yet my email clearly states the offer expired April 30th. The CSR refused to add the Free NFL SuperFan to my account as the offer expired the previous day. I have attached a copy of the email in PDF that states TWICE the offer expires April 30th. The CSR marked my acct with notes since I told the CSR she was misinformed on the expiration date of the NFL Superfan Offer._

I decided to go the email route too. 
I PDF'd the offer and attached it to my email. I also got a call within 30 minutes from "The Office of the DirecTV President". (I must be special now) They apologized and stated that was a mistake and that the offer was to expire on April 30th and not April 29th. My acct would be changed and they also made a "The Office of the DirecTV President" note (whatever that means) on my acct if I have any further problems.

I've attached the PDF of the Free NFL SuperFan Offer in case anyone else needs it


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

Good news; I am back to being a ST subscriber, with SF. I sent an email to the address provided by gvatty, (thanks!!), and had a call back within the hour. Verla was very apologetic, saying that DirecTV does read these boards, the CSRs are well trained, and should not be giving out misleading information, and finally, I should not have been treated so poorly by the 3rd level of support on Sunday. She also confirmed that the mysterious emails were not sent to all, but only to certain target markets. I didn't ask what those target markets were; I am sure I would not have been told. 

She offered to give me a $10 credit for 6 months, if I came back to ST, and added the $99 SF. I told her that wasn't enough, that I didn't like not getting the same offer as other existing customers, and especially didn't like being treated like dirt on Sunday. She upped the offer to $10 credit monthly for 12 months, and I buckled...  She went on to say that this did not mean I would get SF next year for free. I said that was understood, but it should also be understood by them that if D*'s practice is to continue to charge me monthly for HD, then again for SF HD, (the other features of SF are worth nothing to me...), next year I would again be making a decision to keep Sunday Ticket, and since that is their hook in me, D* as a provider. To me, once ST is no longer a piece of my programing, both dish companies and cable are on equal ground, commodities in other words, and could be easily swapped out. 

All in all, a good resolution, but D* should have never let it get to this with their loyal customers, some of whom are on this board. I also received an email this afternoon from Gary Qualls, a VP for D*, apologizing for the rudeness of the other day, and promising a resolution. I have to take my hat off to them for their effort in righting a wrong. Good luck, everyone! :icon_bb:


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

jmdaniel said:


> Good news; I am back to being a ST subscriber, with SF. I sent an email to the address provided by gvatty, (thanks!!), and had a call back within the hour. Verla was very apologetic, saying that DirecTV does read these boards, the CSRs are well trained, and should not be giving out misleading information, and finally, I should not have been treated so poorly by the 3rd level of support on Sunday. She also confirmed that the mysterious emails were not sent to all, but only to certain target markets. I didn't ask what those target markets were; I am sure I would not have been told.
> 
> She offered to give me a $10 credit for 6 months, if I came back to ST, and added the $99 SF. I told her that wasn't enough, that I didn't like not getting the same offer as other existing customers, and especially didn't like being treated like dirt on Sunday. She upped the offer to $10 credit monthly for 12 months, and I buckled...  She went on to say that this did not mean I would get SF next year for free. I said that was understood, but it should also be understood by them that if D*'s practice is to continue to charge me monthly for HD, then again for SF HD, (the other features of SF are worth nothing to me...), next year I would again be making a decision to keep Sunday Ticket, and since that is their hook in me, D* as a provider. To me, once ST is no longer a piece of my programing, both dish companies and cable are on equal ground, commodities in other words, and could be easily swapped out.
> 
> All in all, a good resolution, but D* should have never let it get to this with their loyal customers, some of whom are on this board. I also received an email this afternoon from Gary Qualls, a VP for D*, apologizing for the rudeness of the other day, and promising a resolution. I have to take my hat off to them for their effort in righting a wrong. Good luck, everyone! :icon_bb:


Good job. I'm glad it worked out for you. You should also save the phone number I provided above. I didn't receive any compensation or a followup email. I guess I'm not loved.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I to was one of the un-lucky ones that never received an e-mail,phone call etc. Lets hope they do another pomo before football season starts.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well May 9th is here did anyone's SUPER FAN show up on your account. Mine has not yet.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well May 9th is here did anyone's SUPER FAN show up on your account. Mine has not yet.


I checked earlier and it is not there I will call tomorrow if I don't see it. I don't trust any CSR at D* to do things right.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I checked earlier and it is not there I will call tomorrow if I don't see it. I don't trust any CSR at D* to do things right.


I was thinking the same thing about calling tomorrow if it does not show up at some point today.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

If it doesn't show up I'll be calling too. The CSR's have been playing with the programming on my account in the attempt to get two replacement H20's working. I don't trust that SF will add still like it should.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't see SF on my programming, but when I go through the change programming (and don't change anything) the summary screen shows an item listed as "We appreciate your loyalty. $0.00 / Enjoy our special offer" right above Sunday Ticket. Maybe this is the SF placeholder?


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

It's still not available to order on the website either. Give it a couple of days before you assault them with phone calls...


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine is not listed today. I was under the impression that it should show up after May 9, so perhaps tomorrow. If it's not there tomorrow I'm calling.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

It shows up on mine under subscription services after clicking all done like I was going to change programming

NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season $41.80 / Early Renewal in 5 Payments
NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006 $0.00 / Special Free Offer

I just don't know if that is from last year or if its been updated


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like last year to me


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

prushing said:


> It shows up on mine under subscription services after clicking all done like I was going to change programming
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season $41.80 / Early Renewal in 5 Payments
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006 $0.00 / Special Free Offer
> ...


Mine says the same thing but that is from last year.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

I preferred to pay my early bird order in one payment. My bill just posted,
and both S/T & S/F show up.......
Current Charges for Service Period 05/07/07 - 06/06/07 

05/07 06/06 PREMIER Monthly 99.99 

04/15 05/14 DIRECTV Protection Plan Begins in 30 Days: $5.99/Month 0.00 

05/07 06/06 HD Access Monthly 9.99 

05/01 04/30 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Early Bird 249.00 

05/01 03/31 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan Complimentary 0.00 

05/07 06/06 Network: CBS HD Monthly 0.00 

05/07 06/06 Network: NBC HD Monthly 0.00


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

jclarke9999 said:


> I didn't see SF on my programming, but when I go through the change programming (and don't change anything) the summary screen shows an item listed as "We appreciate your loyalty. $0.00 / Enjoy our special offer" right above Sunday Ticket. Maybe this is the SF placeholder?


Mine says the same thing. I think I'll call them tomorrow to see what my 'loyalty' is getting me for $0.00


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Anybody know what "Block Viewing Data Collection 0.00	" is on my D* bill? That can't be Superfan


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I think it has to do with whether you choose to allow them to "read" what you are recording/viewing on your DVR or something along that line. Without going out and looking at the D* website, I think it's one of the options in your preferences.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just called and glad I did as it was not going to show up but now I am told it will show up in 24-48 hours as they have to manually enter it. The system will not allow it to go on automatically supposedly.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I also just called and was told it will be added sometime after May 9th and before the season starts. That does not sound right to me. So I am going to give it a week or two and call back if it does not show up.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

We called in last night and got it added. The CSR's had removed and readded ST at least twice to our account since last Friday when they were trying to get one of our boxes working. Since they did that we had no confidence it was going to automatically be added. Took a few minutes of explaining the situtation to the CSR, but he finally added it.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I called in to complain that I am being charged the full amount for Starz, when I am supposed to be getting $10 off. After answering my questions about that, I asked them about the SuperFan deal, since I was supposed to have it added yesterday.

She looked into it and said that she was not able to add it through her system, and she had to get her supervisor to manually enter it or something. So, she placed me on hold for a moment and had that done. I then logged out of my account and logged back in and I now have this appearing under 'My Programming':

*DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and STARZ
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HD Access
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan*

Under recent activity, it says the following:

*05/10/2007 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00 *

I will keep an eye on it to make sure it stays free.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just checked mine again and it is still not there they better not make me have to call again as the person who gets me will get an earful that he or she doesn't deserve. This whole process is a joke


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I called to check on mine. I didn't have any changes to my account either.

What I was told was that she saw in the system that I qualified for the offer. It might be 24-48 hours before it shows up on my account.

I was also told that an offer was coming out in mid-may but she couldn't get to it until then.

She noted on my account about the offer again just in case I got charge I would be able to call back get credit.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

i called and waited 40 minutes while the CSR told me their systems were reloading. she then transferred me to another CSR who told me the same thing. they took my number and said they would call me back. 

that will never happen.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

bhigh8 said:


> i called and waited 40 minutes while the CSR told me their systems were reloading. she then transferred me to another CSR who told me the same thing. they took my number and said they would call me back.
> 
> that will never happen.


LMAO one of the greatest lies of all time :lol:


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

is the best price a renewal can be for NFLST 5 payments of 49.80?


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Had to call csr to get SF added and had to go through the whole routine again with 'Did you get an e-mail?' If its not showing on your account you may want to give em a call.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

I called yesterday and the CSR said it's noted on my account and "would be added before the start of the season." That's a lot different than the May 9th date. Anyway, my account is noted about the free SF offer, plus I have the email saved on my computer. Only time will tell, but if I don't get the SF promo, I'm going to cancel NFLST.


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well May 9th is here did anyone's SUPER FAN show up on your account. Mine has not yet.


I have yet to see Superfan on my account. I'll probably call later this weekend, but I sent an email back and attached the previous email reply that direcTV sent me stating that it should show up after May 9th. I always prefer the email route for 2 reasons:

1. Calling customer service gets me different answers all the time
2. There will be an email trail that I can always use as a reference when they say they have no idea what is going on.

Lets hope it starts showing on our accounts soon!!!


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

The response I got back to my email inquiry to direcTV didn't answer my question about where's my Free Superfan. Basically, the direcTV rep confirmed that there was an email sent out with free superfan during the NFL Draft Weekend. Yeah!!! Hello!!! I know that already!!!! :eek2: 

So, I called customer service this morning and after being put on hold for a few minutes the rep comes back and says that the FREE Superfan will be added by September for the beginning of the season. I asked her to note my account of this information in case I have any problems later on.

Since I like to have email back-ups as reference, I replied to the email reply that I mentioned earlier and advised that the answer I received didn't even answer my question!!! I explained what the person I talked to said. So, I just get an email reply (of course) saying 'we apologize that we didn't answer your question." This person via email says that they confirmed that I got the email and I signed up on the 29th (FYI... they say the 30th was too late for this promo) and that Superfan will be added AFTER May 9th. So technically, if it is added in September (or June, July, or August), it is still after May 9th. 

Why is DirecTV always so difficult!!!!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I called today and was immediately transfered to a "supervisor." The supervisor very quickly saw that I was supposed to get Superfan for free (so it's somewhere in my record). She asked for a couple of minutes to try to see why it wasn't registered on my account as a part of my programming. When she came back she said she really couldn't figure out what the problem was but speculated that the comment about Superfan appearing by May 9th may have meant sometime between May 9th and the start of the season! Since she was being so nice, I didn't try to call her on that bizarre interpretation of what "May 9th" might plausibly mean. But I really did get the picture that there would be no problem getting Superfan for free this season. At least in my account it wasn't hard for her to find that I'm supposed to have it. I think this is just a problem of getting it formally registered on our accounts so that we can see it online.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think it will appear on anyone's accounts until it's actually for sale. So I wouldn't bother calling until the Superfan page has a price and a link to order it. Most likely Superfan 2007 just isn't in the computer system yet so they can't add it on (free or otherwise). I'll call in August if it's not on my account by then. No biggy.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I don't think it will appear on anyone's accounts until it's actually for sale. So I wouldn't bother calling until the Superfan page has a price and a link to order it. Most likely Superfan 2007 just isn't in the computer system yet so they can't add it on (free or otherwise). I'll call in August if it's not on my account by then. No biggy.


It shows on mine. Super Fan - $0.00


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Neither the SF nor the NFLST itself shows on my bill or on my online information, but when I called on April 29 I was told I was signed up for it and that SF would be added for free. Since there is a record of the call, I'm just going to wait another month and see if it shows up.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

bcrab said:


> It shows on mine. Super Fan - $0.00


Where is it showing that? I look in my programming list which shows NFLST and "Activity Since Last Bill" which shows I've paid my first installment for NFLST. But basically I agree that those of us who've had it confirmed by phone that we got SF for free should just give DTV a few more months. If nothing's there a couple of weeks before the season starts, I'll call back, but probably not until then unless new information surfaces in this thread.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

shendley said:


> Where is it showing that? I look in my programming list which shows NFLST and "Activity Since Last Bill" which shows I've paid my first installment for NFLST. But basically I agree that those of us who've had it confirmed by phone that we got SF for free should just give DTV a few more months. If nothing's there a couple of weeks before the season starts, I'll call back, but probably not until then unless new information surfaces in this thread.


It shows in in recent activity and in programing.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

bcrab said:


> It shows in in recent activity and in programing.


Okay that's where I've been looking. Hey, by the way, I just noticed your avatar. Very nice!


----------



## pgtogo84bsxy (Aug 30, 2006)

I just logged into my account online and now under programming is shows Superfan. Go figure.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

It still doesn't show on mine. I called today and the CSR tried for about 20 minutes to straighten it on. They sent me to retention who could not either. They asked if I got the email and I said yes and didn't have it anymore. They told me to sit tight until May 31st to see if it get automatically added and put another note in my record that I should be getting this free. I guess I'll have to call back on June 1st and have them 'add' it again.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

so has anyone figured out what this target group that got this offer is?

I e-mailed them about this offer and that my ST is on AutoRenew, so i expect to be getting SF for free. This is their response.

_Please understand that I do not authorize the free SuperFan - our system authorizes it, only to those customers who got the promotional e-mail and have NFL Sunday Ticket. This is a special promotion for a targeted customer group only. SuperFan will be available for ordering in mid-May. To order, simply go to DIRECTV.com or give us a call and we'll add it to your account. Remember, if you had SuperFan last season, it will automatically renew this season at the lowest available price (in May/June)._


So I can't get SF because they don't deem me as important? I feel a call to Retention is in order.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

tbackus said:


> Remember, if you had SuperFan last season, it will automatically renew this season at the lowest available price (in May/June).[/I]
> 
> 
> So I can't get SF because they don't deem me as important? I feel a call to Retention is in order.


Remind them that the LOWEST AVAILABLE PRICE is FREE!


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

masterdeals said:


> Remind them that the LOWEST AVAILABLE PRICE is FREE!


Well, in all fairness, I didn't have Superfan last year. I don't believe in paying for HD games twice.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

what I was told by a CSR's e-mail:

_Thanks for writing us back. I understand your concerns about getting the NFL SuperFan package free. I'm sorry for the confusion this issue may have caused you. Please be advised that the NFL Draft Offer - Free SuperFan was offered on Apr 26-30, 2007 to new and *existing customers who has never subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket.* Upon reviewing your DIRECTV account, our records show that since you have subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket last season, I'm sorry but you were ineligible for this offer. However, SuperFan will be available for ordering in mid-May. To order, simply go to DIRECTV.com or give us a call at 1-800-531-5000 and we'll add it to your account. 
_

So all you who got the e-mail, never had ST? I doubt it.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

Got the email, have had DTV and ST for 2 years, got HD last summer but never bothered with SF for last year. So there goes there statement about existing customers who never had ST....

-Kristen



tbackus said:


> what I was told by a CSR's e-mail:
> 
> _Thanks for writing us back. I understand your concerns about getting the NFL SuperFan package free. I'm sorry for the confusion this issue may have caused you. Please be advised that the NFL Draft Offer - Free SuperFan was offered on Apr 26-30, 2007 to new and *existing customers who has never subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket.* Upon reviewing your DIRECTV account, our records show that since you have subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket last season, I'm sorry but you were ineligible for this offer. However, SuperFan will be available for ordering in mid-May. To order, simply go to DIRECTV.com or give us a call at 1-800-531-5000 and we'll add it to your account.
> _
> ...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

tbackus said:


> what I was told by a CSR's e-mail:
> 
> _Thanks for writing us back. I understand your concerns about getting the NFL SuperFan package free. I'm sorry for the confusion this issue may have caused you. Please be advised that the NFL Draft Offer - Free SuperFan was offered on Apr 26-30, 2007 to new and *existing customers who has never subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket.* Upon reviewing your DIRECTV account, our records show that since you have subscribed to the NFL Sunday Ticket last season, I'm sorry but you were ineligible for this offer. However, SuperFan will be available for ordering in mid-May. To order, simply go to DIRECTV.com or give us a call at 1-800-531-5000 and we'll add it to your account.
> _
> ...


Absolutely wrong. I've subscribed since the 2000 season and got the e-mail. There never seems to be any rhyme or reason to these things.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

I received the e-mail and have had ST for the last 8-9 years.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had NFL-ST for 12 and NO email.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I've had NFL-ST for 12 and NO email.


Ditto for me, but I was in the midst of a Movers Connection and activating new receivers, etc. at about the time the e-mail would have been sent. ST was there, then a new receiver was activated, then it wasn't, then I called and got it put back on for auto renewal just before April 26th, then another receiver was activated and it dropped off again. Never did get an e-mail, but called and they said I should get SF free. Now I'm playing the "wait and see" game.


----------



## cyrick (Mar 2, 2007)

I signed up up for ST online during the promo period without an email. I sent in an email that stated that I was told I would get Superfan for free if I signed up during the promo. They responded saying they would call me.

They called today, confirmed it had not been added and told me it will be added to my account, free. No email, long time ST subscriber. I never lied about anything concerning receiving an email or anything.

It seems like the CS folks are just making stuff up as they go along. No one really seems to know what the deal is, or is supposed to be.


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

05/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxx38 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00 

This just appeared today (prob midnight last night) in my recent activity section of my directv account.

It also shows under my programming now. 

I guess it does just appear when it wants...


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

mixer99 said:


> 05/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxx38 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 
> This just appeared today (prob midnight last night) in my recent activity section of my directv account.
> 
> ...


wow amazing, I just checked and it shows on both "recent activity" and "my programming" when Directv had it ST charged for $49.80 on April 30th, guess when something is free it takes a LONG TIME for it to be shown


----------



## Ravens96 (Jan 15, 2007)

mixer99 said:


> 05/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxx38 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 
> This just appeared today (prob midnight last night) in my recent activity section of my directv account.
> 
> ...


Same thing on my account on the 18th...

05/18/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I called back on the 15th and the CSR added it for me since she seen the note that I called about it during the promo period and I was told it would be there on the 9th and it did not show up. Once I got off the phone with her I checked my account and it was there. I check my account again yesterday and now it is showing twice. It was automatically added on the 17th also.


----------



## colt (Jul 12, 2004)

Just talked to a CSR. My autorenewal didn't generate for this year. She gave me the earlybird for 249.00 with free Superfan. She didn't know why I didn't get my autorenewal.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Free Superfan is now noted on my account as well!


----------



## tenmidgets (Apr 8, 2007)

shendley said:


> Free Superfan is now noted on my account as well!


Nothing on mine. Should I call at this point to make sure I get it?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

tenmidgets said:


> Nothing on mine. Should I call at this point to make sure I get it?


I would


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I've been checking mine the last few days, and my bill hasn't 'turned over' yet (I haven't reached my billing date that actually falls in May). I've been waiting for that May bill to process and will check then.

For those that aren't yet seeing it, has your billing for May's billing date processed?


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't get it. I've called into D* twice regarding this issue. From my conversations, I do not expect to get Superfan for free; I also do not expect to see NFLST on my bill until the pre-season starts. 

I have had ST for three years now, and have auto-renew. The last CSR I spoke to confirmed my ST w/SF auto-renew, but that it would not take effect until the pre-season starts. Are all of you saying that your ST subscription has already started for 2007? Are you paying your installments already?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Conky said:


> I don't get it. I've called into D* twice regarding this issue. From my conversations, I do not expect to get Superfan for free; I also do not expect to see NFLST on my bill until the pre-season starts.
> 
> I have had ST for three years now, and have auto-renew. The last CSR I spoke to confirmed my ST w/SF auto-renew, but that it would not take effect until the pre-season starts. Are all of you saying that your ST subscription has already started for 2007? Are you paying your installments already?


Yes I startrted paying this month I believe with SF for free. I would call back and get a disserent CSR


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Yes I startrted paying this month I believe with SF for free. I would call back and get a disserent CSR


Did you auto-renew or did you call in to have the service added this yoar?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Conky said:


> Did you auto-renew or did you call in to have the service added this yoar?


I had tocall in because when I upgraded to the new HD DVR they had to upgd my programing package and did not add in ST after I told them to make sure that they did.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Where are you guys seeing this? I just checked my bill which was available last night and I see ST but no SF. I checked my recent activity and see nothing. So apparently they didnt add it. I really dont feel like calling them and staying on the phone with them for an hour so I emailed them. If that doesnt work I will call them.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Conky said:


> I don't get it. I've called into D* twice regarding this issue. From my conversations, I do not expect to get Superfan for free; I also do not expect to see NFLST on my bill until the pre-season starts.
> 
> I have had ST for three years now, and have auto-renew. The last CSR I spoke to confirmed my ST w/SF auto-renew, but that it would not take effect until the pre-season starts. Are all of you saying that your ST subscription has already started for 2007? Are you paying your installments already?


Yes, they are billing us now if you signed up during the NFL draft weekend.

BTW Conky was one great episode, and great Bubbles avatar for one of the best shows ever.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Conky said:


> I don't get it. I've called into D* twice regarding this issue. From my conversations, I do not expect to get Superfan for free; I also do not expect to see NFLST on my bill until the pre-season starts.
> 
> I have had ST for three years now, and have auto-renew. The last CSR I spoke to confirmed my ST w/SF auto-renew, but that it would not take effect until the pre-season starts. Are all of you saying that your ST subscription has already started for 2007? Are you paying your installments already?


I really don't get it, either. My bill doesn't show ST or SF and neither does the online account information. But when I called in on April 29, I was told I had ST auto-renew and SF would be free.


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Yes, they are billing us now if you signed up during the NFL draft weekend.
> 
> BTW Conky was one great episode, and great Bubbles avatar for one of the best shows ever.


I was wondering if anyone on auto-renew was being charged yet without having called in to renew over the phone. The CSR said I would be getting the early-bird rate, but that it wouldn't start until the pre-season. I don't want to call in again unless I can tell them that I have spoken to other AR subscribers who are already being charge for ST.

Thanks for the compliment oldschool. I'm working on caricatures for all of the main characters. When I registered for the boards, I tried username TheGreen******* but they wouldn't have it.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

rcoleman111 said:


> I really don't get it, either. My bill doesn't show ST or SF and neither does the online account information. But when I called in on April 29, I was told I had ST auto-renew and SF would be free.


I called DTV about this a few days after May 9th when free Superfan didn't appear anywhere on my account. Could that have something to do with why some of us are now seeing it on our accounts and others not?


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got off phone with CSR. He told me that only customers who received e-mail would get the offer. The system does it automatically. He still sees the offer in the system but can't access it. 

We had a conversation about what the criteria was for receiving the offer. He did not know, except maybe if you had it last year. He did ask if I paid for it last year. Which I didn't and I didn't receive an e-mail, but responded to the offer anyway. Maybe if you paid for it last year you get it for free this year!

They said I qualified for the offer and it was noted on my account that the system does it automatically. Who knows.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

So basically those of us who lied about getting the email (like me) wont be updated for free. Even though the CSR said I could get it for free. Well that sucks. I may have to cancel my ST now.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

What about those of us that ordered from the banner ad they had all over the internet? ESPN.com and SportsIllustrated are just a few. I signed up using one of the banner ads, no email sent to me but it was advertised online. No Superfan mentioned on my account as well. CSR said that i would recieve free superfan, and noted it on my account since I was a new Sunday ticket customer. Not a big deal, they will or they won't can't really go around to Directv with my hand held out looking for free stuff all the time.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The one thing they can do is give you a credit for the 99.00 but still charge you for the SF


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> The one thing they can do is give you a credit for the 99.00 but still charge you for the SF


This is what they are doing for me. It is noted on the account by retention to credit back the charge.


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

shadyridr said:


> So basically those of us who lied about getting the email (like me) wont be updated for free. Even though the CSR said I could get it for free. Well that sucks. I may have to cancel my ST now.


I did as you did...said I got the email...and the superfan autoposted as free, so once again, DTV csrs are full of crap...also, the sky is blue, dog bites man, etc.


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

Conky said:


> I don't get it. I've called into D* twice regarding this issue. From my conversations, I do not expect to get Superfan for free; I also do not expect to see NFLST on my bill until the pre-season starts.
> 
> I have had ST for three years now, and have auto-renew. The last CSR I spoke to confirmed my ST w/SF auto-renew, but that it would not take effect until the pre-season starts. Are all of you saying that your ST subscription has already started for 2007? Are you paying your installments already?


I've had ST since 2001,for some reason I had to call to set it up for the 2007 season(It wasn't showing in my programming).They set the free SF as of 5/18 and I have made one payment towards the ST so far.I actually got the Email and deleted it by accident but when I called to order it they said the free SF would show up shortly.(that was about a month ago)....


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

I just called in again, and had NFLST added to my account. Neither the CSR I first spoke with, nor the specialist she transferred me to could add Superfan to the account. The specialist was certain there is no current promotion for SF. I have ST, under earlybird, for 5 months @ $49.80/mo.. She suggested I wait until I hear about a Superfan Promo and call back then. Oh well.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

I have sent 2 emails and they havent answered either one. Im starting to get mad about this. I hate calling them cuz Im usually on the phone for 1/2 hour with some CSR who is clueless but I will call tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

The CSR says my account is showing the free Superfan but I explained to him that I cannot see this on my bill anywhere. He told me to check the channels 701-703 and 718-729 although I doubt that will tell me anything until football season. Anyway, he did confirm I had ST with the free Superfan but I dont see it anywhere on my bill or recent activity so I guess Ill just wait to make sure during football season. Ill just be upset if I wait until week 1 and I cant get any HD games until I call them back.


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

shadyridr said:


> The CSR says my account is showing the free Superfan but I explained to him that I cannot see this on my bill anywhere. He told me to check the channels 701-703 and 718-729 although I doubt that will tell me anything until football season. Anyway, he did confirm I had ST with the free Superfan but I dont see it anywhere on my bill or recent activity so I guess Ill just wait to make sure during football season. Ill just be upset if I wait until week 1 and I cant get any HD games until I call them back.


The same thing has happened to me. I was able to get a "Service Code" associated with ST and Free SF. I believe it a code that starts with "R- and continues with a sequence of numbers). You may want to call back and get that code. Don't know if this will help, but it may make things easier and quicker on opening day when you need to get the CSR pointed in the right direction....just before kick-off.


----------



## jschrac (Jan 11, 2005)

marlen said:


> The same thing has happened to me. I was able to get a "Service Code" associated with ST and Free SF. I believe it a code that starts with "R- and continues with a sequence of numbers). You may want to call back and get that code. Don't know if this will help, but it may make things easier and quicker on opening day when you need to get the CSR pointed in the right direction....just before kick-off.


Just Looked at my account... free Superfan added today and never even asked...Too bad Buffalo won't look any better in HD.....


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

jschrac said:


> Just Looked at my account... free Superfan added today and never even asked...Too bad Buffalo won't look any better in HD.....


Ditto. Never got the email, never called/asked, signed up for the $20 installment plan (instead of the autorenew from previous years). Superfan showed up as of yesterday, with a $0.00 charge.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe they realized that no one was going to pay for it and was causing people to drop ST I doubt it but just maybe they realize what a rip off SF really is


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Maybe they realized that no one was going to pay for it and was causing people to drop ST I doubt it but just maybe they realize what a rip off SF really is


Or maybe they knew it was a ripoff all along and are now seeing that the subscribers realize it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Or maybe they are going to have to do the extra CBS games in MPEG4 and thus have decided to make Superfan free of charge so that people won't complain that they paid $99 and can't get all the HD games available because they don't have an MPEG4 receiver.

My tin foil hat is on today.


----------



## tenmidgets (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally...SuperFan was added to my account 5/30 for no charge!


----------



## vonwiggleding (May 20, 2007)

I called and cancelled my ST a couple weeks ago, no special offers to keep me. I looked at recent activity today and saw "05/28/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx70	NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $0.00 $0.00" Is this just auto renewal not charging yet? I'm afraid to call and ask if it means what I think it means :grin:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

vonwiggleding said:


> I called and cancelled my ST a couple weeks ago, no special offers to keep me. I looked at recent activity today and saw "05/28/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx70	NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $0.00 $0.00" Is this just auto renewal not charging yet? I'm afraid to call and ask if it means what I think it means :grin:


That is eaxactly what it has meant for me in the past. Just showing no payment due at this time. But, who knows? Maybe it means what you HOPE it means:lol:


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> That is eaxactly what it has meant for me in the past. Just showing no payment due at this time. But, who knows? Maybe it means what you HOPE it means:lol:


I have the same thing, so I'm debating whether I should call or not to find out why SF is not there.


----------



## JockoBronco (Mar 2, 2007)

I have had ST for 1 year and am in the auto-enroll option for $20.82 X 10 or 11 months, not sure. Anyway, NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge 0.00 showed up on my activity yesterday. Does this mean I am getting it free, or will they charge me $99 (3x$33)? Any ideas?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

It just showed up on my account yesterday. I'm on the five payment plan, check your account under "recent activity" and see if it is there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I just checked my account again and it has been updated to show NFLST and SF.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I just checked mine and all I see is NFL Sunday Ticket and 0 by the charge. No Free Super Fan. I have subbed to NFLST since 1996, and thought if it was on auto renewal I would get SF for free. Is this right or wrong or maybe if your Lucky ?


----------



## myboyblue (Sep 14, 2006)

I noticed that I had ST listed under my DTV account but that Superfan was not listed. I have been under auto-renewal for the last 2 years. I sent DTV an email inquiring why I didn't have the Superfan listed. Here's their reply

_Thank you for writing about our NFL Draft Offer. Please be advised that the NFL Draft Offer with Free SuperFan is only available to new subscribers who received offer by e-mail, and add NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird from April 26-30, 2007. This offer is non-transferable. I'm sorry, but you're not eligible for this offer.

However, you're eligible for the 2007 SuperFan Autorenew offer. Since you had the NFL SuperFan Package last season, your subscription continues at the lowest full-season price available each year unless canceled before the season starts. You will be billed $99 or 3 easy payments of $33. You will receive an autorenewal notification this June or July.

NFL SuperFan complements NFL Sunday Ticket with enhanced features:

- High Definition: Over 110 games in HD. (HD equipment required.) 
- Red Zone Channel: The best plays as they happen, all on one channel. 
- Game Mix: Up to 8 games at once on a single TV screen. 
- Short Cuts: Commercial-free game replays, showing every play in 30 minutes or less.

If you have other questions or concerns, please feel free to write us back or call us at 1-800-531-5000. Our call center is staffed with knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives who are ready to help.

Thank you again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our service.

Sincerely,

Kristine A.
Employee ID 100173847
DIRECTV Customer Service_


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

My ST and SF showed up this week on my rececent activity and programming with 0 for charge but that just means that it hasn't been charged yet. I think they start the 4 payment plan in August. Hopefully there won't be a charge for SF.


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

myboyblue said:


> I noticed that I had ST listed under my DTV account but that Superfan was not listed. I have been under auto-renewal for the last 2 years. I sent DTV an email inquiring why I didn't have the Superfan listed. Here's their reply
> 
> _Thank you for writing about our NFL Draft Offer. Please be advised that the NFL Draft Offer with Free SuperFan is only available to new subscribers who received offer by e-mail, and add NFL Sunday Ticket Early Bird from April 26-30, 2007. This offer is non-transferable. I'm sorry, but you're not eligible for this offer.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahhaaha....knowledgeable???? They don't know their a$$es from holes in the ground!! All one has to do is read this thread all the way through for proof of that.


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

Interesting note, I never talked to a CSR or made any changes to my account, but just on 06/01/07 I have a "charge" on my recent activity for NFL Sunday Ticket Superfan, at a cost of $0, and it also now shows under my programming. I never received the free promotion email or anything, so I am quite pleased.

I've also only been a D* customer since October, so this is even more exciting, heh. Then again I did blow the $70 or whatever on the March Madness package, and end up being in Vegas for the weekend that it actually mattered. So they still come out ahead.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm concerned that all the folks seeing superfan show up wit $0 charge without calling or getting the email are setting themselves up for possible anger and disappointment.

All sports packages that autorenew show up early at $0 charge for the month, then start the billing a month out from the season.

You should call to confirm it's free and if they say no try to bargain. Or you can wait and see and try to bargain after the first payment of $33 show up in August.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

06/01/2007 xxxxxxxx4825 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00 

This along with the fact that I spoke to a CSR and he confirmed that I do have the Superfan showing on my account for free makes me pretty confident Ill be getting it for free.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

shadyridr said:


> 06/01/2007 xxxxxxxx4825 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 
> This along with the fact that I spoke to a CSR and he confirmed that I do have the Superfan showing on my account for free makes me pretty confident Ill be getting it for free.


I honestly hope that's the case. I'd love a report back closer to the season from everyone that is showing $0 charge without the email offer.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I noticed that Sunday ticket and Superfan dropped off my billing also. I called on 6/1 to verify I was still going to be renewed for both packages. 

I was able to get the renewal price (or at least what the CSR told me) for $229 but could not get them to waive the $99 for Superfan.

I believe it is good advice to check your bill closely in the coming months. $0.00 charges won't mean free Superfan.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Definately keep an eye on it. It might start charging in a month or so. If they do then I'll be calling.

Last year when they charged Superfan I called because I was supposed to get it at the previous year's price I paid and the CSR said that it was in the system but how it worked as it was charged one month and the credit would hit the following month. It did actually work that way.

But as with all your bills, you should always be on top of your charges, just in case.


----------



## rcraigiii (Apr 21, 2007)

I called and spoke with a CSR (Tammy). Typically I ask for customer retention, but I figured I would see how things would go. NFL ST did not auto-renew for me this year due to a problem on their end. I had swapped out boxes and it was never added on the new box. Customer retention added it back for me at the early bird price of $249. I found out that the auto-renewal price was $229 and Tammy refunded my first $49.80 payment and she said it will show up with the new auto-renewal price of $229.

More interesting, I asked her to please confirm that I would be getting Super Fan for free and she said yes. She said that all NFL ST subscribers that were on auto-renewal would from last year would be getting it for free.

As always, I got her name, ID#, and documented the conversation.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

rcraigiii,

Thanks for mentioning the auto-renew price of $229. I've probably seen it mentioned before, but you got me thinking. I moved on April 1, added three HR20s and in all of that ST was dropped, added, dropped, etc. It got added back, but I was being charged the Early Bird price of $249 instead of auto-renew (I've been an auto-renew ST subscriber since the mid '90s). Called and got that taken care of - including making sure I was set to auto-renew again.


----------



## kvchief (Dec 18, 2006)

rcraigiii said:


> ...
> More interesting, I asked her to please confirm that I would be getting Super Fan for free and she said yes. She said that all NFL ST subscribers that were on auto-renewal would from last year would be getting it for free.
> 
> As always, I got her name, ID#, and documented the conversation.


I was told the same thing when I called today. I have notes in my file already that state I'll get SuperFan free. She was not able to add it right now, but indicated what you were told above. Everyone who had SuperFan last year would get it free this year. I'd feel a little more confident if it was already on my account.

The confusing part is the email that I received yesterday about auto-renewal (at $229) mentioned that SuperFan was available for 3 payments of $33 each.

At any rate, I have enough notes in my file that it should be clear that whenever it is added it should be free.

We'll see.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

I also signed up for the Draft Special and was told it would add on 5/9. I called on 5/12 and they said to 'hold tight' and wait until the end of May. Well today (6/18) it still was not there so I called retention. They were able to add it today and it immediately showed up on my 'Recent Transactions':

Recent Transactions View your Last Statement
Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
06/18/2007	xxxxxxxx1234	NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
06/18/2007	xxxxxxxx1234	NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge	$0.00	$0.00

It seemed to have to be added as 'Superfan' and again as 'Superfan HD', but at least now it does show up on my bill with a $0.00 charge.:joy: 

Thanks also for the reminder about the auto-renewal of $229. I too was charged too much ($249) and the CSR has now credited my account. That shows up as:

06/18/2007	xxxxxxxx1234	NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Pre-Ssn Sprt Cxl $-20.00 $-1.30

Now this only tool about 2 months and numerous calls to D* to straighten this all out. I wonder how much lower our bills could go if they resolve issues the first time and don't have to pay for the phone and CSR's times for multiple calls!


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

I got an auto-renewal packet in the mail today, says Superfan is $99 for the coming year, so any rumor that its free for everyone that had it last year appears to be incorrect. I had it and paid $99 for it last year as well. All I use it for is the hi def and I'm not sure I'm willing to pay that much again.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't see SF on my account so I called again today and they said it has been added for free so we will see.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

talked to another csr and now it does show up. now i will be able to sleep at night


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yesterday I decided once again to call about SF. 

I am on auto renew and didn't get the e-mail for NFL draft with free SF offer.

I called a couple of times in the past to get SF for free. That noted the account and said that I would.

Well ST finally showed up ("no payment due") on my bill but no SF. So I called yesterday. Here is what I was told:

Asked if I got an e-mail about the NFL draft. I said yes. She said she didn't know how it would work since I am on auto renewal. The NFL draft offer was 249 and auto renewal is 229.

She put me on hold saying she needed to talk to her supervisor. She came back and told me that while looking through my account she found an option that allowed her to add SF for free. 

My thought process is that there were 2 distinctive offers. If you are on auto renewal (229) you did not get the offer for NFL draft i.e. 249 with free superfan. 

But I tell you if I had to pay for SF I would have cancelled ST auto renewal and kept it as a year to year decision. It seems they make better offers to get customers to sign up for ST than to keep customers currently signed up with ST to keep ST.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I know many of us must have already thought and perhaps even posted this thought, but it just occured to me reading the last page of this thread (just catching up a bit) that it would be so much easier on everyone (DTV especially) if they would just offer ST at a reasonable price (say $30 or thereabouts - though I'm just pulling that number from the air) they wouldn't have to offer it for free to people like me who just think it's ridiculous to have to pay an extra $99 just to see the games in HD (that's all I use ST for). DTV could eliminate the free offer because it wouldn't be that big of a deal then and all the overhead for keeping track of who's getting it for free and who's not (not to mention the CSR time spent with customers trying to get all of this straight). I bet there's a pretty reasonable price for ST where DTV would break even, making as much money as they do now on it minus all these overhead expenses.


----------

